# Buildup- 400awhp or BUST



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Parts list 400awhp...*

* !!!BUILD UP PICTURES ON PAGE 3!!! *

The car: 98' Audi A4 QM (AEB)
The plan: 400awhp or bust
That's the idea guys. So far I have APR Stage 3 on the car so I will be using the manifold, turbo lines and dp from that kit but that's it.
Here's the parts I have coming...
PAGparts custom 3071R .64AR 3 inch inlet (custom to fit on the APR mani)
PAGparts actuator for custom turbo
Siemens 630cc's flowed/balenced
90mm Ford Lightning MAF
500hp Garrett Core (31x6.5x3)
Walbro 255lph intank
Chris Tapp custom tune
Innovate LM-1
034 Engine Mounts
034 Tranny Mounts
034 Snub Mount w/ Bracket
All new studs, nut and other hardware for exhaust and mani
Pauter rods w/ optional EDM hole
83mm Wiseco's w/ upgraded comp rings, wrist pins and skirt coating
AEB oil pan (old one got nicked and Issam just so happened to have one







)
APR R1 DV
Greddy Profec B Spec 2
Southbend Stage 4 OFE
Replacement friction surface for the flywheel
Ported AEB head
Supertech Valves
CAT 3653 cams
What I still have to order...
Direct port w/m (prob USRT)
Here's what I haven't decided yet...
nothing finally!!!

pictures of the car courtesy of the old owner


























_Modified by crazyass713 at 8:39 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (crazyass713)*

the tapp tunes seem like theyre pretty good, but you might wanna give yourself some overhead and use a 3076r. i think you might fall a little short with the 3071.
that being said; most people are gonna recommend the greddy profec-b spec2 as far as an ebc. ive got it and love it, it does everything you need including doing an excellent job of controlling boost, plus you can never underestimate the luxury of in car boost control.
as far as the wideband, ive got a plx-devices m-300. it cost 300, reads to 2 decimel places, gets the job done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

i asked arnold what he thought about the 3076r on an apr manifold and i guess to achieve fitment without touching valve cover or framerail a 2871 housing is used. so to put 3071 wheels on a 2871 is ok as long as the right machining is done but putting 3076 internals it makes for a really mismatched turbo... he has done it before for a transverse setup though...
i was looking at the profec b... thought i wsa on to something good
have a link for the wideband?


----------



## methadone (Apr 1, 2005)

I second the greddy profec spec b
Also, Innovate makes awesome widebands, search Innovate widebands.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

after more research, profec b spec 2 it is...
still undecided on the wideband setup


----------



## ACschnitzer23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

VR6








JK. 
Good tuning and generous amounts of fuel should get you there 


_Modified by ACschnitzer23 at 10:58 PM 9-30-2007_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (crazyass713)*

the http://www.tappauto.com tune runs great


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (18T_BT)*

Good choice on the Profec http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Go with an Innovate XD-16 setup with the LC-1 controller.
we've run them in every single one of our cars here and they are great units.
http://www.20squared.com/catal...id=84


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

whats the advantage of this over the lm-1?


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

lm-1 i beleive is ment to be a diagnostic device a tuner would use moving around car to car where as the lc-1 has the same feature(i think) but its ment to be a permenet install. do u really want to put a lm-1 on ur dash?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

so how would you take data logs with this setup and can you use it for wideband for the gauge and narrowband so the ecu can see what it wants and you can use the 1st bung?


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

quote from manual:
It is possible to install the wide-band sensor in place of the OEM oxygen sensor. In this case the
meter's analog output signal will replace the OEM oxygen sensor's signal to the fuel injection
computer. EFI equipped cars typically incorporate a narrow band oxygen sensor. These sensors
are typically 1, 2, 3 or 4 wire sensors.
The analog output connector of the LC-1 can simulate the operation of a narrow band sensor
while the wide-band oxygen sensor is installed in place of the OEM narrow-band sensor. Factory
equipped Analog output 1 of the LC-1 is programmed to simulate a narrow band sensor. Some
vehicles are equipped with oxygen sensors that do not produce an output voltage but change
their resistance depending on exhaust gas content. These sensors cannot be simulated. They
are used in less than 1% of all vehicles. Refer to your vehicles specifications if you think that
your vehicle may be in this category. The same is true for vehicles already factory equipped with
a wide-band oxygen sensor. These cannot be simulated either.
Some EFI-computers will create a fault when the heater power wires of the oxygen sensor are
disconnected. In this case mount the old oxygen sensor in a safe place (but not necessarily in the
exhaust) and connect the heater wires to it to keep the EFI-computer happy.


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_the http://www.tappauto.com tune runs great

did you get your AF when you dynoed, or have you checked your AF with a wideband i haven't seen how the AF is with this tune
whats the price for this


----------



## iae21 (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (spoolin turbo s)*

Whats everyone's opinion on the SPEC Stage 3 cluches? I've been hearing mixed reviews about them...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (iae21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iae21* »_Whats everyone's opinion on the SPEC Stage 3 cluches? I've been hearing mixed reviews about them...

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (iae21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iae21* »_Whats everyone's opinion on the SPEC Stage 3 cluches? I've been hearing mixed reviews about them...

My stage 3+ runs great so far, but I did just install it. There is another member here who has had numerous 11 second passes with great success. If you can snag the 3+ it's rated higher and grips very well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

supposedly the stage 3 (which is actually in the car at the moment) is pucked and the 3+ a full faced friction disk... its supposed to make for a better clutch
edit: cant spell


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

what would you reccomend as an alternative? i figure 400awhp is around 500bhp so what would you reccomend?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

anoyone know of good places to find a profec b spec 2? did some looking a 300 is about as low as i can find







i know there is a better deal i'm missing


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
what would you reccomend as an alternative? i figure * 400awhp is around 500bhp * so what would you reccomend?
 
I would go with a stage 5 un-sprung for that power level IMO .
If it was FWD i would go with the stage 3+ , this is what im running and it holds flawless with zero issues .







Bob.G


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
I would go with a stage 5 un-sprung for that power level IMO .
If it was FWD i would go with the stage 3+ , this is what im running and it holds flawless with zero issues .







Bob.G

which car and setup is this?


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
which car and setup is this?
 
On my APR stage 3 2L TFSI and Sam ( 18bora ) ran both stage 3+ and stage 5 clutch in his Motor-sport Jetta







Bob.G


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (crazyass713)*

i seriously hate the innovative wideband gauge. its sucks to calibrate, it has too many stupid lights and reads a/f's to numbers you could never need to see.
do yourself a favor and get an aem. its cheaper, accurate, easy as hell to install.


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_anoyone know of good places to find a profec b spec 2? did some looking a 300 is about as low as i can find







i know there is a better deal i'm missing


look on ebay for an older profec-b. the kind with just knobs on it, its super easy to dial in, yiou can find them pretty cheap, and they work great.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_i seriously hate the innovative wideband gauge. its sucks to calibrate, it has too many stupid lights and reads a/f's to numbers you could never need to see.
do yourself a favor and get an aem. its cheaper, accurate, easy as hell to install. 

i was thnking about those... chris tapp uses the aem widebands when he dyno tunes at his place...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (billy mitchell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billy mitchell* »_look on ebay for an older profec-b. the kind with just knobs on it, its super easy to dial in, yiou can find them pretty cheap, and they work great. 

is the boost display the only difference between the b and b spec 2? i already have an awe center vent gauge so if thats the only difference than i'd jump on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (crazyass713)*

Hey man, I got your PM. This is what I run:
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=589
With the Stage 3+ Clutch.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (iae21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iae21* »_Whats everyone's opinion on the SPEC Stage 3 cluches? I've been hearing mixed reviews about them...

Good clutches.








Jake check your pm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Good clutches.








Jake check your pm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got your pm... The 3+ is full faced and the 3 is pucked right? I have the 3 right now and hate the engagement


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_Hey man, I got your PM. This is what I run:
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=589
With the Stage 3+ Clutch.

would this setup be comparable to the rs4 setup for ecs? i really like the rs4 clutch feel on my dads 450hp audi a6 2.7t


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

i now have an innovate lm-1 on the way... added that to the first post so now its up in the air on cams, ebc and clutch


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

so cat is WAAYYYYY backordered on their cams so is anyone running anything else on their setup? id like to hear some firsthand feedback


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (crazyass713)*

someone is running "REVOLVER" cams, not sure how they are working out, haven't seen any post, beside the guy who posted 2 days ago asking how his intake one keeps coming out of time...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea i saw that... the actual sproket on the end twisted or something... id need to hear positive stuff about those or any cams for that matter, before i ran them


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_yea i saw that... the actual sproket on the end twisted or something... id need to hear positive stuff about those or any cams for that matter, before i ran them

I'll be getting my Revolvers in soon. I got them because the Cat 3652s were impossible to get.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

sweet tallai... let me know how it goes... im VERY interested


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

got a minor problem... i cant seem to find the stubby inch inlet filter that all the a4 guys are using on the end of their 90mm MAFs
any help is appreciated


----------



## jettaturbokid30 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_got a minor problem... i cant seem to find the stubby inch inlet filter that all the a4 guys are using on the end of their 90mm MAFs
any help is appreciated










Do you need something like? http://bpinitiatives.com/products.html#Photo_2


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (jettaturbokid30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaturbokid30* »_Do you need something like? http://bpinitiatives.com/products.html#Photo_2

unfortunetly no... i do appreciate you trying







... the 90mm MAF (from a ford lightning) will come with an flange that bolts to the front and a 4" filter will fit on that flange... needs to be that halfcircle style filter, not a cone due to fitment...

heres the maf... http://www.vmptuning.com/store...&pg=1
its the first one down and if you look to the left under mass air sensors you can click on MAF flanges to see the adaptor im talking about


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=484


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks to 2.0t 20valve i got a pm with that link... tallai you have a pm...


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

I figured this should be posted instead of PMed:
Revolver:
(Duration) (Lift)
248/258 8.90/10.50
Cat Cams 3652:
(Duration) (Lift) 
267/280 9.25/11.00
I'm pretty sure I will swap in 3652s as soon as I can get my hands on revised bits. 
The Revolvers may be more streetable, but who cares? Ever see the cams that stock turbo Evo guys are running on the street?










_Modified by TallaiMan at 5:25 PM 10-6-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

how about euro spec cams? anyone have personal or firsthand expeirence with those?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

ask fast_a2_20v


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

will do... thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_ask fast_a2_20v 

Or Jeff Clark
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2144749


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

good find... wonder if eurospec ever took the blame and paid for the damages... gonna dig for an answer on that


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_good find... wonder if eurospec ever took the blame and paid for the damages... gonna dig for an answer on that

G'effin'L


----------



## JustinGLi18T (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

Don't forget a brake upgrade if you don't have one already


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (JustinGLi18T)*

trust me, this will be a VERY complete build... pss9's and sway bars as well as AWE's drivetrain stabilizer make up the suspension portion... as for the brakes i was thinking of the ECS IV kit with the cayanne calipers but they took it off their site last month







... my dad has the 993 TT calipers on his 2.7t and they are good until 140+ then they arent so great... 034's 300mm brake kit in the back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_G'effin'L

exactly what i thought, i dont mind dealing with a product as long as a company stands behind it but if they dont, G'effin'L trying to get my buisness


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
exactly what i thought, i dont mind dealing with a product as long as a company stands behind it but if they dont, G'effin'L trying to get my buisness

99% of companies won't warranty stuff, it's not just eurospec


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

just wanted to make it clear im not trying to argue here... in my extensive research on clutches i found several stories of people blowing up pressure plates and just getting sent a new one... those are the type of buisnesses id like to deal with but you are right, at least 90% of them ARENT that way


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

update: need to find a tranny! this unit in the car is beat! 1st whines, 2nd griinds and every gear is noisey... for the price of an input gear/shaft, first gear and syncho, second gear synchro id rather buy a used 2.8 tranny...
ideas on where to get one?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

I narrowly dodged the bullet on the cams- I bought them for my car, and they sat on my shelf for a while- I was waiting for pistons. A buddy who runs a shop bought them from me because he was in a pinch and promptly ended up rebuilding a head. Now I have a set of billet 3652's. 
We never got eurospec to even admit there was anything wrong with them even after we sent them cam doctor print outs.








On the other hand, they did warantee my cam gear- I opened the package, and almost immediately noticed that the keyway had been re-broached. When they did this, it was too far off center, and rather then cutting, it just bent / cracked the keyway over to the side. With the amount of $$ I have into my head there was no way I was gonna run that- Surprisingly, they took it back without question and sent me another one. 
Try vortex classifieds FIRST, if not, try http://www.car-part.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

found a 2.8 tranny and now ive got some questions... are 1.8 and 2.8 flywheel and clutches interchangeable? how about axles? and tranny mounts?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

and my first BUMP...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

and what are the differences between the DJP and DJR 2.8 transmissions?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Just message Issam.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just message Issam.









done... anxiously waiting on a reply due to the fact i have one in my sights for 800...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

all the parts that are under the "parts i have coming" list should be here tommorrow besides the lm-1 which i am getting this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_found a 2.8 tranny and now ive got some questions... are 1.8 and 2.8 flywheel and clutches interchangeable? how about axles? and tranny mounts?

Flywheels are not interchangeable,leave the gearbox where it is and order the Spec Flywheel : Part # SA01S.That allows you to use the 228mm PP and Clutch set up.
As for Eurospec admitting anything?I doubt....


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey man the 2.8 tranny bolts right up but you might want to stick with the 1.8 Tranny if your dragging the car, Mike Hood upped his trap like 8mph with the 1.8 trans over the 2.8


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

don't know if you've picked up a clutch yet but i've really enjoyed my southbend dxd fe series clutch. i know hetzen also runs the same clutch and is pushing just over 400whp and frequents the track often with no issues. not to mention, rich from dubwerks too and many others.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*

i had a rough time with Revolver. i hope you both have better luck with them... now Evo's HKS 280's are overkill for anything less than a GT30R for those cars... GSC Stage 2's are perfect, or even Brian Crower 272's... but yeah... good luck with Revolver.







... they werent a bad price for the set though


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

Damn sounds like you really got things figure out! As for the tranny, all u need is the transmission, and then you will need to use your drivers side mount from the 1.8t trans as its different than the 2.8 (the 2,8 uses a different subframe) Also the hall sensor on the 2.8 is on the bellhousing so remove this before installing the transmission or it will get pressed into your oil filter making oil filter removal impossible...don't ask me how i know







all clutch started fw stuff is 1.8t. UI have a southbend ofe dxd and I have done probably over a 100 8000rpm full boost launches and the thing is still rock solid after 4 years


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotofgmplease* »_don't know if you've picked up a clutch yet but i've really enjoyed my southbend dxd fe series clutch. i know hetzen also runs the same clutch and is pushing just over 400whp and frequents the track often with no issues. not to mention, rich from dubwerks too and many others.
 
which stage is this?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TomRitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_Damn sounds like you really got things figure out! As for the tranny, all u need is the transmission, and then you will need to use your drivers side mount from the 1.8t trans as its different than the 2.8 (the 2,8 uses a different subframe) Also the hall sensor on the 2.8 is on the bellhousing so remove this before installing the transmission or it will get pressed into your oil filter making oil filter removal impossible...don't ask me how i know







all clutch started fw stuff is 1.8t. UI have a southbend ofe dxd and I have done probably over a 100 8000rpm full boost launches and the thing is still rock solid after 4 years


which stage clutch are you? and does the hall sensor clear once the tranny is in?


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_ 
which stage is this?

stage 5!
http://www.dxdracingclutches.com/home.html
click: catalog, volkswagen or audi and your model


_Modified by shotofgmplease at 12:39 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*

which cams are you running? HKS and crower didnt have any listed for the 1.8t and what are GSE's?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotofgmplease* »_stage 5!
http://www.dxdracingclutches.com/home.html
click: catalog, volkswagen or audi and your model

_Modified by shotofgmplease at 12:39 PM 10-17-2007_


holy quick response!








since i wont be dragging alot if at all, do you think the stage 4 would do?


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_

holy quick response!








since i wont be dragging alot if at all, do you think the stage 4 would do?

you said 400whp...why not get the strongest? talk to rich from dubwerks and he'll be able to help you out.
you never know what you might do in the future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by shotofgmplease at 2:14 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotofgmplease* »_you said 400whp...why not get the strongest? talk to rich from dubwerks and he'll be able to help you out.
you never know what you might do in the future. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by shotofgmplease at 2:14 PM 10-17-2007_

indeed... this modification thing is a disease i swear


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

tell me about it...click on my name and click the link for my 20th on my bio...ugh but i do love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*

my clutch is the stage 3. Shoot me an IM, I can get you a hook up! You dont need that hall sensor once the transmission is in. You will still be using your 1.8t one on the motor


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TomRitt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TomRitt* »_my clutch is the stage 3. Shoot me an IM, I can get you a hook up! You dont need that hall sensor once the transmission is in. You will still be using your 1.8t one on the motor

you have pm sir


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotofgmplease* »_tell me about it...click on my name and click the link for my 20th on my bio...ugh but i do love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








... thats exactly what i want to do with my golf (the daily) once i get the audi reliable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_







... thats exactly what i want to do with my golf (the daily) once i get the audi reliable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wow! i wish i had the $$$ to mod 2 cars like that.
one is enough for me, well all i can afford.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_which cams are you running? HKS and crower didnt have any listed for the 1.8t and what are GSE's?

i used GSC and HKS in reference made to the Cams EVO"s are running when somone said Cat3652's are overkill... you wont find much more for a 1.8t that cat cams, revolver, maybe schricks... kent cams might have some too.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_i used GSC and HKS in reference made to the Cams EVO"s are running when somone said Cat3652's are overkill... you wont find much more for a 1.8t that cat cams, revolver, maybe schricks... kent cams might have some too.

thanks for clearing that up for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif... now if i can just find someone that has a set of 3652's i'd snatch em up in a hurry


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shotofgmplease* »_wow! i wish i had the $$$ to mod 2 cars like that.
one is enough for me, well all i can afford.

ramen noodles for breakfast lunch and dinner, ride your bike everywhere and sell your kidney on the black market... thats a day in the life of crazyass713







...


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
ramen noodles for breakfast lunch and dinner, ride your bike everywhere and sell your kidney on the black market... thats a day in the life of crazyass713







...

put it this way...here are my most expensive mods over the past 2 years, stage 3+, engagement ring & deposit on a condo in downtown chicago.
see the reason why i don't have a meth kit, bigger turbo, nice intake mani and time slips and dyno's to prove it?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (shotofgmplease)*

revolvers are good for an everyday hydraulic lifter car.. id go with the cats on a solid lifter head, no question asked.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_id go with the cats on a solid lifter head, no question asked.

When it comes to the solid lifter set up you are pretty much left with only CAT's.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i wish i had 4000$ to drop on a QED head.. how nicely it would complement my bottom end, and turbo set-up...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

engine and tranny are coming out this weekend... my boss is letting me get some lift time so out they come


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

engine / tranny is coming out tommorrow


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

engine and tranny were out on sunday afternoon... pics for all


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

nice man, good to see some Audis on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Curious to see how your project turns out


_Modified by AudiA4_18T at 8:03 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*









where can i get a replacement friction surface for this flywheel?


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

is that the OEM flywheel? Talk to Southbend I'm sure they can hook you up


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_where can i get a replacement friction surface for this flywheel?

Fidenza


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_is that the OEM flywheel? Talk to Southbend I'm sure they can hook you up

no its not the oem dual mass


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Fidenza









thank you sir... how did you identify it as fidanza? i couldnt find a marking on it anywhere


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

the turbo








the intercooler








the injectors








the tapp tune (if you look closely you can see it says 93 oct and w/m)








the adaptor for the ford MAF








the intank fuel pump, sorry i was too lazy to unwrap it










_Modified by crazyass713 at 11:15 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

The switch via the cruise control is a very nice feature http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif no need to pull the ecu or what not...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

on the me5 ecu, i think i need to actually flip a toggle switch on the ecu to change programs... its not a big deal, ill only need to run 105 octane program on occasion, no need to have the full power daily
on a side note, the APR prgramming on my golf will switch programs via cruise control but stock is 17 psi and it USED to work (7-8psi)


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

i have a set of cat 280's i have to find the spec sheets. they are for sale. 300 plus shipping. nasty pull up top. i ran them to 8k only used for a short bit on the street.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_on the me5 ecu, i think i need to actually flip a toggle switch on the ecu to change programs

Thats what Paul did with his custom programs









_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_i have a set of cat 280's i have to find the spec sheets. they are for sale. 300 plus shipping. nasty pull up top. i ran them to 8k only used for a short bit on the street.

Those would be the 1013753's?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

no they are 1013652's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i dont think i would want to run the programs via cruise control on the audi bc the regularity of that stalk failing... the b5's are notorious for that problem


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

pics of the ecu out of the packing for those asking how to switch programs


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

and my second bump to keep it alive


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

its alive!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_its alive!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

added some stuff to the bought list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any more info on the Tapp Tune and switching programs? What programs has he written or are available?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QU1KGTI* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any more info on the Tapp Tune and switching programs? What programs has he written or are available?


He writes 2 programs if that is what you decide to purchase.
A - pump tune
B - race gas tune
For the audi guys there is a switch on the ecu, toggle as you can see in the picts on the previous page.
For the vw guys it's integrated into the cruise control stalk, and can be switched on the fly.
I've used this on my vw and it works great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Check my signature to see how well the SW performs.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QU1KGTI* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Any more info on the Tapp Tune and switching programs? What programs has he written or are available?


check the picture i posted at the bottom of the last page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_He writes 2 programs if that is what you decide to purchase.
A - pump tune
B - race gas tune
For the audi guys there is a switch on the ecu, toggle as you can see in the picts on the previous page.
For the vw guys it's integrated into the cruise control stalk, and can be switched on the fly.
I've used this on my vw and it works great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Check my signature to see how well the SW performs.


to be more specific, i think its me5 cars get the toggle and me7 guys get the via cruise control... cant confirm or deny that... or it could be b5 guys get the toggle and b6 guys get the stalk, idk...


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Cool.


----------



## 97gti (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*

insane cant wait to see it on the rollers


----------



## 27psiBoom (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (97gti)*

we just built an A4 awd here as well, AEB head 97 model, but with a GT3076 instead, the car is running strong but need more tune and some more booooooooooost, can wait to see your project


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea hoping the water meth injection will give me that extra timing and boost that will get me over 400awhp...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

well some bad news today...
I was planning on throwing in scat rods and keeping the AEB pistions... Today when I started measuring the block to skirt clearence, i got about .004" which is out of spec by quite a bit... I am almost certain that this motor has been taken apart and heres why... (this motor has 126K on it) NO taper at all in the cylinders, cross hatching was perfect and i mean perfect, rod and main bearings were brand new looking, and lastly, the the oil pan had no thin film of sediment on it like every other motor I have ever taken apart...
So the question is, which brand and size and compression of pistions would YOU run... Also please offer me any first hand experience that you have had with over sized pistions... Good or bad... You can post up about things you've "heard" from a "friend" but Id really rather have first hand encounters as there is too much bull**** floating around... I appreciate your help guys 
-Jake


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Awesome build, cant wait to see and hear the finished product. To bad you aren't doing a vr swap







Best of luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

the vr swaps next stage nick








hey why dont you grow some balls and floor it thru a couple gears past the shop will ya


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_the vr swaps next stage nick








hey why dont you grow some balls and floor it thru a couple gears past the shop will ya















Cause then youll see how slow it is


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

i honestly laughed out loud when i read that...








its all good nick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Just install some 82 or 83mm pistons from JE, Wiseco or Mahle with c/r from 8-9.5:1 depending if you want more boost or off boost. 9:1 would be a good compromise.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea cincy that sounds good... im thinking an ABA crank, scat rods and supertech 82.5mm's from bob


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_yea cincy that sounds good... im thinking an ABA crank, scat rods and supertech 82.5mm's from bob

Hey man I know youve been talking 2 [email protected] also, he hooked me up with a great deal on some 9:1CR 83mm Custom Wisecos for my build... Great guy to deal with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea we are going over that... good guy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

anybody wanna sell me an obd-1 ABA crank? ive had two deals go under even though i was going to pay asking price and asked for paypal address repeatedly







...


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Pm PIT GUY. He usually has stuff like that.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks don... nice run, 119's are moving, hope to be up there with ya








EDIT - put 199 instead of 119 lol, idk if thats happening anytime soon even for you don


_Modified by crazyass713 at 12:49 AM 12-2-2007_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_pics of the ecu out of the packing for those asking how to switch programs


thats different, ive never seen it where an actual switch attached to the ecu changes programs. My Tapp software changes w/ the cruise stalk. Hmmm.


_Modified by UntouchableGTI at 12:31 AM 12-2-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea its because you are me7 (like my golf) and im me5... totally different, no immobilizer, DBC, no map sensor, ect...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

all b5 A4's were me5 besides the last year (2001) which was me7

my APR program in my golf switches via cruise control like yours but i wouldnt want that on the a4 bc of the high rate of failure of the cruise stalk


_Modified by crazyass713 at 1:16 AM 12-2-2007_


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

That makes sense.....Im no very familiar w/ ME5, how excessable is the ecu to switch programs? in the cowl still?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (UntouchableGTI)*

pop the hood, upper right corner, in a black plastic box.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_pop the hood, upper right corner, in a black plastic box.

nice


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_pop the hood, upper right corner, in a black plastic box.

yea thats were the ecu is but i might extend those wires to a toggle switch in the cabin


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

83mm wiseco's with skirt coating, upgraded wrist pins and upgraded compression rings are coming to my door soon along with some pauters with the EDM drilled hole for the wrist pins http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

no obd-1 ABA crank from pitguy
thanks though don http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

added some stuff to the bought list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_83mm wiseco's with skirt coating, upgraded wrist pins and upgraded compression rings are coming to my door soon along with some pauters with the EDM drilled hole for the wrist pins http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ballin'


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

oh yea! the only option left was titanium!!!!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_pics of the ecu out of the packing for those asking how to switch programs


Looks familiar but mine is for c16 .. the original monster ecu


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry for my ignorance but whats your setup 16plus4v? with something that in depth i feel like i should already know your setup


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_sorry for my ignorance but whats your setup 16plus4v? with something that in depth i feel like i should already know your setup









Tapp's old B5.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

oh the red one with stock bumper and 35r... is that the one running the 1000cc software?
thanks tallai


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

bumpity bump...


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

bump bump


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

why thank you sir


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

looks like a great built. Hope you can make it waterfest so we can see what it has http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

if im available (i might be going to audi school in AZ) ill be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
nice job on the 01E swap


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (DISTURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DISTURBO* »_looks like a great built. Hope you can make it waterfest so we can see what it has http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey man not to jack but is there a thread about your build anywhere?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

no worries








there was somewhere but i cant remember where, i think audizine...


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_no worries








there was somewhere but i cant remember where, i think audizine...

dont thinks so, hows the car project comming?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

just scored the obd-1 ABA crank from ed @ forcefed of all people... waiting on the special order wisecos and pauters and then the block will lose some metal for crank clearence, be powdercoated, bored/honed then assembled... dropping off the head at bob q's place staurday night for the works (besides solid lifter and porting)


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

^ sweet..
A simple correction or possible suggestion to double check.
I believe 97-99 A4 is me3 not 5 and starting 2000 (my year) they moved into ME7.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (DonSupreme)*

directly from the motronic forum don...
System: Motronic ME5.8
Vehicle:
Audi A4 B5 1.8T/VW Passat B5 1.8T - 1995 - 1999.5
Comments:

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

brought the head over to bob today... wahoo!


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

this is a pretty sweet buildup, i've been lookin around for b5's that have blown turbos or something around here..... usually if they have blown turbos or need minor work they go for 2500-3500 bucks..... so i'm gonna keep my eyes peeled.......

at first i thought who needs quattro when i had my k04 but now, i finally know why i would need quattro since i have a BT on the golf and can barley keep the tires from breaking loose.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_this is a pretty sweet buildup, i've been lookin around for b5's that have blown turbos or something around here..... usually if they have blown turbos or need minor work they go for 2500-3500 bucks..... so i'm gonna keep my eyes peeled.......

at first i thought who needs quattro when i had my k04 but now, i finally know why i would need quattro since i have a BT on the golf and can barley keep the tires from breaking loose.


im on stock turbo and i have that problem with my golf







... im sure a lsd could help but i wanted to go BIG and on street tires... buying the audi was a super expensive traction fix but at least now i can baby my fast car and have the golf as the beater


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdipower4me* »_this is a pretty sweet buildup, i've been lookin around for b5's that have blown turbos or something around here..... usually if they have blown turbos or need minor work they go for 2500-3500 bucks..... so i'm gonna keep my eyes peeled.......

at first i thought who needs quattro when i had my k04 but now, i finally know why i would need quattro since i have a BT on the golf and can barley keep the tires from breaking loose.

slickssss yes you can run them on the street, just dont turn fast!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

to ed: im building the car to run limerock park, think wrinkle walls will do well there ed?









to tdi power: it all depends what you are going for... up to a certian level, the lighter weight and less drivetrain loss of FWD can be benefitial but once you start getting to the the point whne even drag radials cant get traction, AWD is probably the way too go... this is all from the drag race point of view, for anything else, AWD ftw


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

yes


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_yes









guess you cant know it till you try it, im ordering those wrinkle walls right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_just scored the obd-1 ABA crank from ed @ forcefed of all people... 

wonder how that came about








(below quotes are from a different thread







) 

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713 in Trevahhhh Built Motor post* »_your luck for finding a SEM tuner is about as good as mine to find an OBD-1 ABA crank...

















_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_pretty lucky, i have one under my fab bench












_Modified by speeding-g60 at 12:25 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

hey you old bastard... bout time you left another comment for the grasshopper
thanks for letting me jack your thread


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_hey you old bastard... bout time you left another comment for the grasshopper
thanks for letting me jack your thread
















hahaha.....



_Modified by speeding-g60 at 12:49 PM 12-24-2007_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

what goes around comes around...
go for it


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

added some nice pics of the car on the first post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

Yo update the first post now that u have the EBC and such


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_Yo update the first post now that u have the EBC and such

done


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

bumparooo!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_








where can i get a replacement friction surface for this flywheel?

I will have one for sale. Ordered it from 034 and didn't get it in time so I'm stuck with it..


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

fidanza aluminum flywheel for 01a?
its the replacment steel friction surface right?


----------



## mk2alex (Dec 26, 2005)

Yup! That's it, I'll have a quote for you tomorow for the rest of the stuff too BTW.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

eddie and joe just dropped off the crank....
both cool guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dgk007 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

nice ride. watching this thread. i hope to see you make that 400awhp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (dgk007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_anoyone know of good places to find a profec b spec 2? did some looking a 300 is about as low as i can find







i know there is a better deal i'm missing

i may know of one HAHA








whats this? *ROFLMAO*





























__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


































_Modified by speeding-g60 at 7:50 PM 1-13-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

paypal sent aaron, thanks


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

YAY! i have my boost controller! thanks aaron!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_YAY! i have my boost controller! thanks aaron!

Now order the high low remote switch for it.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

working on it adam... which cams should i use?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_working on it adam... which cams should i use?









I'll let you know tomorrow.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

REALLY? where have my updates been?
im excited!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*








where the hell are the UPDATES??? lazyass713 maybe more like it....







i joke, grasshopper.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

hey you old bastard









waiting on the pistons and rods... then off to the machine shop!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

picked up a 2.8 tranny today, ordered a replacement friction surface for the flywheel and a southbend stage 4 ofe clutch as well...
things are starting to come together! my to buy list is now shorter than my bought list and with only 3 weeks left


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

good deal... motor is now on the road for me








i still got a schit load of work ahead of me... plus, you got IM...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

oh aaron you welding prodigy, thanks for the bump


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_oh aaron you welding prodigy, thanks for the bump









hell no.... just a guy... tryin to figure out stuff. you dont know until you try


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
hell no.... just a guy... tryin to figure out stuff. you dont know until you try










oh a humble prodigy, even better


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

FINALLY GOT MY INTERNALS TODAY!!!!

i have my ups guys number but he didnt answer, so i went ripping around town this morning pulling over to check every ups driver... finally
found the bastard and got my goods!

very impressed with the wisecos, they all balenced out within .2 grams of each other http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

gotta do the pauters tommorrow and a couple other things before i give the ok to have it bored

kinda nervous about clearencing the block and im shaft... wish me luck tommorrow! i know others have done it but it makes me 
cringe grinding the block and machining half the im gear off










_Modified by crazyass713 at 9:42 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

you sure you didn't get MY wisecos?















haha. this page is worthless without pics.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i think i finally found a place for this ROFLMAO


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

tommorrow old man... if i even take em


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

Takes a while, huh?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_Takes a while, huh?









where the hell have you been tallai?
ive known that feb break was gonna be when i put it back toegether since day one


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Well, after finishing the car, I drove so fast that I traveled through a rift in the fabric of the space-time continuum, and I just managed to find my way back.
Bah, I'm waiting on a custom intake manfold and a tune. I've been, uh, busy.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

is your a4 058 or 06a? 058 right? if so, which rods are you running? my pauters are going to mean taking a TON off of the im shaft gear


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_is your a4 058 or 06a? 058 right? if so, which rods are you running? my pauters are going to mean taking a TON off of the im shaft gear









ATW with Scats.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

how does your im shaft look?


----------



## busmn280 (Sep 26, 2006)

I am interested in doing something similar and am in the information gathering stage. What is the difference between the 058 block and the 06a block? TIA!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (busmn280)*

058 external WP, 06A internal WP.... 
058 IM shaft, 06A oil pump runs off crank gear/chain
058 is typically large port headed motor, 06A is small port headed motor.
058 has 20mm wrist pins in pistons, 06A has 19mm wrist pins (IIRC)
058 non-VVT, 06A has VVT (variable Valve Timing)


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_058 external WP, 06A internal WP.... 
058 IM shaft, 06A oil pump runs off crank gear/chain
058 is typically large port headed motor, 06A is small port headed motor.
058 has 20mm wrist pins in pistons, 06A has 19mm wrist pins (IIRC)
058 non-VVT, 06A has VVT (variable Valve Timing)


last two are wrong...
atw is 058 with 19mm pins...
not all 06a are vvt









NOOBIE


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (busmn280)*


_Quote, originally posted by *busmn280* »_I am interested in doing something similar and am in the information gathering stage. What is the difference between the 058 block and the 06a block? TIA!

i sent you a pm sir


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_atw is 058 with *20*mm pins...

Fixed.
At least mine was...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
Fixed.
At least mine was...









really tallai?
when then ill take half the noob from old man aaron...
aaron your still half noob at 83yrs old


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*








is better than full....










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 6:22 AM 2-2-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_







is better than full....









sure is, to being half noob!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

im getting very aggrivated, the im shaft is going out AGAIN! i just want to get the god damn thing together!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

i got two extras now.... as well as heads, alternators, power steering pumps, acc brackets, oil filter housings, etc.


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

only ?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_only ?

HAHA... i was gonna suggest him contact you Ricky, as i had to get my new one from you.... yeah, you gots way more parts than i do








but i think his issue is clearancing it to fit. he dont need another, just for the one he's dealing with to fit right.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_ but i think his issue is clearancing it to fit. he dont need another, just for the one he's dealing with to fit right.

mother****ing bingo


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

and as usual Big Daddy to the rescue... part sent out today, and stupid replaced mine today as well....
so no loss on my end








need anything else? i am looking for a big fat cup of MOTIVATION. gettin tired of the project again.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









i need to get back to this:


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

asked mr q about the oil squirters, no luck there... i have many more resources though









short block is together, ****ing shaft finally fits! the gear on the end is now paper thin but so be it... and the locks on the wisecos are a bitch to put in, harder than any other piston locks ive ever done lol...
maybe pics tommorrow...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

are the squirters in a 16v? if so, i will grab on sunday.... i have a block all torn apart already.... i go out browsing then








and that thing sent out today.... mine already got replaced. got another balancer and the gear for the IM shaft, too.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

hmm, dunno... maybe they are in there, check it out and let me know... i will find you some, dont worry!
alway nice to have random spare **** lol, you are becoming a pack rat aaron!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

parts for the next built motor, this built pink motor is my mid level goals.... mid 10's on GT35R largest hydro setup 1825cc motor now.
when finished, mid 9's turning 9500 rpm on a T4 with solid lifters and 2.1L - 2.2L
and i might add, without my PACKRAT-ITIS, you would still be lookin for schit LOL


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

true indeed... issam was ready to send me it but you, luckily for me, were ambitious enough to go take it out right then and there!
i owe you a










_Modified by crazyass713 at 5:27 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

waiting on the head... gonna paint the block boring black tommorrow maybe...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_waiting on the head... *ARENT WE ALL







* gonna paint the block boring black tommorrow maybe...

think pink.... then people will be like this to you as well







HAHA

so, on other news, mines in and i am wiring stuff up now







and workin on a million other things, too.
remember, PINK







LOL


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 3:43 PM 2-17-2008_


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

can you post pics of the IM shaft please


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_can you post pics of the IM shaft please

its already in the block with the whole bottom end together...
i may take it out to take measurements for you guys wanting to go 2.0 on the 058 block and if that happens ill take you some pics as well


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

got bored and decided to do something...








and thank god for aaron crossley


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

you, grasshopper, are a riot....
if you need more pans, i have 2 extra.... and also a spare oil filter housing for your type setup, too.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

some updates...
*
the nicely built motor:*
















*
and the now clean place its going:*








*and these puppies make me get a boner just looking at em!!!!!*


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Looking good. Have you planned any track days yet? We should hit a few together.








I've got a new suspension coming for the Golf, will post some photos when it gets here.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (WOB-SH573)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB-SH573* »_Looking good. Have you planned any track days yet? We should hit a few together.








I've got a new suspension coming for the Golf, will post some photos when it gets here.









you know im going to hit up limerock as many times as the wallet allows...
just trying to get the thing running first, is yours yet?
and i know we both as road racers can appreciate those gorgeous remote reservoirs


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

not running yet, hopefuly next week.....
A group of us are putting some track dates together, I'll send them to you.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (WOB-SH573)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB-SH573* »_not running yet, hopefuly next week.....
A group of us are putting some track dates together, I'll send them to you.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

you 2 are soooooo lame.... 
fine, ill admit it, im jealous


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_you 2 are soooooo lame.... 
fine, ill admit it, im jealous









cincy we are both at the stage where we just need our **** done so we can get it together (you engine, me head)... its stressful now but at waterfest when both our monsters are done we can drink it all away...








no need to be jealous, you have a fine machine yourself coming together!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

well i got the head... nice and ported, CAT 53 cams, adjustable cam sprocket, CAT valve springs, Supertech valves in stock size, all new valve guides, ect ,ect...
pics of it on the motor tommorrow!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

again,







is a great place.... (I JOKE)








why only 53's????


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

because i want it to idle on the street on me5...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

ok.... mines no street car so i will let it slide this time, grasshopper.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

Those V3 or V2 KW's?
any pics into the base of the block showing work on the IM shaft?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_ok.... mines no street car so i will let it slide this time, grasshopper.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_Those V3 or V2 KW's?
any pics into the base of the block showing work on the IM shaft?

no pics sorry... ive had alotta stuff to do so no time to pull that out to take pics...
v3's


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

some pics... some for the grumpy old bag (aaron) and some for those who want to see the im shaft all done...
headwork
























































pic of the clearencing done to the block








nicely polished forged crank
















im shaft all done after 3 rounds of machining


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

Good **** Jake, YGPM


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*

why the clearancing of the block? now hurry up and get it finished.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (AudiA4_18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudiA4_18T* »_Good **** Jake, YGPM

replied sir


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_why the clearancing of the block? now hurry up and get it finished.









because 058 blocks suck! rods would hit otherwise... like that IM shaft btw?















im just waiting on my boos to get his ass back from mexico so i can use the shop... once he gives me the green light that is...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_because 058 blocks suck! rods would hit otherwise....

mine didnt?

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_like that IM shaft btw?

i didnt have to do that???

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_im just waiting on my boos to get his ass back from mexico......

WTF is a boos? must mean boss


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_WTF is a boos? must mean boss


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
mine didnt?

i didnt have to do that???
WTF is a boos? must mean boss























well if you used the stroker crank then you DID need to machine the im shaft... the rods didnt hit and i could rotate the crank but they were so super close, i couldnt even see light on the other side! so i ground away till i was happy


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_well if you used the stroker crank 
 

OIC.... just stock AEB crank for this one.... next one for me is solid lifters and stroked. carry on then


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea im bringing over 220cc's of extra fun to the party


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

just 1825 here....


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

*Nice work* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Whats with the used oil pump ????









_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

i was just using it to hold the gear at the bottom in, you know the one that the pump splines into? if you notice you can see that its just sitting there, not actually on there...
dont worry, i havent skimped on ANYTHING for this build...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

its just a normal 8v/16v oil pump, right? or does the AEB have something special?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

dunno to be honest...
you get oil squirters from that 16v? these things are being much more elusive than i thought they would be...


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_its just a normal 8v/16v oil pump, right? or does the AEB have something special?


same oil pump shaft as the 16v, the 8v's are diff.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
you get oil squirters from that 16v?

nope... pistons were rusted in place, didnt want to sit out there and deal with it. trans guy never called back. oh well....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
same oil pump shaft as the 16v, the 8v's are diff.

theres paul droppin the knowledge on ya like usual


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

hey Jake you didnt change the trigger wheel from the ABA?


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

same as the AEB


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_same as the AEB

ding ding ding!!!
PITGUY droppin the knowledge on ya


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Actually, while the teeth on the wheel are the same, the mounting for the AEB and ABA are different and not interchangable


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

how nice of you to join bob!
a big thanks to this man, i might have not attempted this project if i wasnt as lucky as i am to have someone like bob nearby to supply me with parts and loads of know how... thanks bob!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

new potential problem...
what the hell is this? has a valve with a spring holding it shut and threads on the outside... has a triple square pattern on one side as well... engines all together, hopefully its nothing to hard to put in...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Images are fuzzy but if it is what I think it is then its from your oil filter housing.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

dunno bout that thing, but Reference Soundstream is upper end, at least when i last was into Car Audio....

where did that lil thing come from? i have two whole motors i can look on for ya








EDIT:
i just looked the exterior over fully, no see-um this part








and do remind me next time i send you something, to throw in those FW bolts








RE_EDIT: Issam and Bob both ROCK!!!!
it is from the INSIDE of the filter housing... why the fark would you remove that?????
here are pix... follow the pointer








and if ya need another one of these filter housing things, i got ya



























_Modified by speeding-g60 at 7:10 PM 2-28-2008_


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Images are fuzzy but if it is what I think it is then its from your oil filter housing.

Yes


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

wow, i never removed it, it just fell out when i was taking everything apart, i didnt remember where it came from... how the hell did it just fall out lol, last guy that took this thing apart must have been really good lol
bob and issam, thanks again for your help guys
aaron, you are my last minute parts saver of all time
beer for you guys







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

I've had 2 of those fall right out on totally stock AEBs. First one freaked me out too!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

anything you reccomend to keep it in there bob? or to just leave it out?
guess i didnt break anything then


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

damn, I know that feeling when its altogether and you have a bolt or two, bet that felt great Jake haha


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

guess ill update you guys a bit... couple of new things came in the last few days... so big reds for the front... some turbo inlet stuff from 034 too, look at the size of those two things! the calipers are enormous and the tubing 4"!!! also hooked up my mocal thermo plate for my oil cooler, had to cut the end off the stock 1/2" -16 piece and cleaned up the threads on the end where the cut was... the stock oil cooler is now gone and the coolant was actually able to be bypassed by using the stock feed hose, rotating it 45 degrees, and feeding it right back into where the return is... like it was meant to be like that! now on to the pics...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

i have a set of those Big Reds layin around, for MK3..... i dont want to run 18's on my MK3, so i dont use em....
looks good. now get to work!!!
i got the replacements for the part i sent you last, as well as extra IM shaft, crank sensor, and other lil stuff


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_i have a set of those Big Reds layin around, for MK3..... i dont want to run 18's on my MK3, so i dont use em....
looks good. now get to work!!!
i got the replacements for the part i sent you last, as well as extra IM shaft, crank sensor, and other lil stuff










they fit under 17's







... my dad keeps his on all year long, even when he runs his stock 17's... no spacers even


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

they didnt fit under my RK-II's







must be an offset issue... i do run 5x100, not 5x112....
and i did not want to run this rim, which i had at the time as well....:


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

but i will tell you what, they stopped the car SCARY FAST....
125 to zero in about 5 seconds. tried, tested, and true. time and again, just for schits and giggles.... of course on a track


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_but i will tell you what, they stopped the car SCARY FAST....
125 to zero in about 5 seconds. tried, tested, and true. time and again, just for schits and giggles.... of course on a track









stops my dads pig well too


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_had to cut the end off the stock 1/2" -16 piece and cleaned up the threads on the end where the cut was

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you really want to be anal the MK1 8V golf has one that is slightly longer.Its perfect for sandwhich plates but what you did works just as good.
p.s. Let me know if you want to delete that mechanical fan


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you really want to be anal the MK1 8V golf has one that is slightly longer.Its perfect for sandwhich plates but what you did works just as good.
p.s. Let me know if you want to delete that mechanical fan









it seemed to have plenty of threads for both ends to thread on tightly, think itll be just fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you have pm


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

whats the part we talkin bout? i have 3 or 4 threaded tubes layin around for the sandwich plate, with the nut that holds it to the filter housing.... remember, i am from a MK1 background








LMK.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

nah its ok aaron, im pretty damn happy with how the plate sits on there... its plenty tight with enough threads engaged to make me happy...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

ok.... just remember grumpys







AEB parts warehouse for all your backup needs LOL


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_ok.... just remember grumpys







AEB parts warehouse for all your backup needs LOL

oh i know all about that place, it saved my ass a couple times already








edit: i may need a IAT sensor....










_Modified by crazyass713 at 11:12 PM 3-1-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

cars getting towed down to the shop tommorrow afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
work has finally slowed enough to bring it down for surgery, hopefully monday if business isnt too crazy...
YAY!!! bout time


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
oh i know all about that place, it saved my ass a couple times already








edit: i may need a IAT sensor....









you will have to tell me where it is located... i have only ever had SEM.... but access to many a parts car


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
edit: i may need a IAT sensor....









Those hardly ever go bad.Why?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
you will have to tell me where it is located... i have only ever had SEM.... but access to many a parts car










right after the throttle body in the intake mani...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

lost it








also progress is stopped because my dumb ass forgot to get a pilot bearing... anyone have one they wanna ship out tommorrow super early in the AM?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

whats a pilot bearing? and i figured it was a "lost it" on the IAT....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_lost it









where am I sending 1 to?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

you both have pm...


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

hey Jake, I met some interesting people yesterday.... 600+awhp, PM me


_Modified by AudiA4_18T at 4:29 PM 3-2-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea ill give you a call soon clint, bit busy for the next couple hours or so...


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

true dat


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

i got sent the wrong mother****ing axles... wtf...
anyways, motor and tranny took 2 hours to get in the car... shift linkage, exhaust, and various lines another hour... just waiting on axles now


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

wheres my updatz???


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok ok ok... im as excited as your lil hyper jumping jack pal there aaron







...

few things needed before it fires up... #1 two inner cv boost and the outer cv joint need to get here... #2 i need to order my oil cooler and lines #3 is the reason i havent ordered my oil cooler stuff yet, i need my fmic setup on the car first... i got the super fancy evolution raceworks competition setup and its getting group III anodized at the moment...
thats where it stands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_and its getting group III anodized at the moment...

how many horsepowerz is this good for? i joke for jake..... LOL

well, get'er done. i am still a ways off.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
how many horsepowerz is this good for? i joke for jake..... LOL

well, get'er done. i am still a ways off. 

you know im a function over style guy, plus i like the "stealth" look... this is why i got it done... quote from ER's site:
"All our intercooler applications come standard with a mirror polish intercooler and piping. We also offer and stock our intercooler applications with Type III Hard Black Anodizing for the guys that want the stealthy look. With the Type III Hard Anodized FMIC, it is very hard to tell there is a FMIC on the car. Most of our customers with the Type III Hard Anodized FMIC comment that unless you know there is a FMIC on the car, nobody notices it. Another added benefit of the Type III Hard Anodizing is that it makes the intercooler fins harder and stronger, which makes it less prone to getting bent/damaged from road debris like rocks etc... We opted for the Type III Hard Anodizing over the Type II color anodizing which is only asthetics for this purpose only (even though it cost us considerably more to anodize Type III than Type II). We have been using Type III Hard Anodizing on FMIC we put on our rally car customers for years which go through tremendous amounts of abuse. Testing has shown no noticeable ill-effect from the Type III Hard Anodizing on performance."
edited for link: http://www.evolutionracewerks....id=42
thats the product right there, think its big enough?












_Modified by crazyass713 at 1:04 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

i like the stealth look.... for sure. but its a dead giveaway with 4 wheel burnouts








function over form here as well


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_i like the stealth look.... for sure. but its a dead giveaway with 4 wheel burnouts








function over form here as well










In the water maybe. Few weeks ago my buddy Al did a few runs. He's at 456AWhp in his S4. Watch his launch and run. I love the way the car just leaps from the line... Stasis Suspension helps control the rear end bounce normally seen on most S4s:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKErIhq490Y

"Form ever follows function." - Louis Sullivan


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
In the water maybe. Few weeks ago my buddy Al did a few runs. He's at 456AWhp in his S4. Watch his launch and run. I love the way the car just leaps from the line... Stasis Suspension helps control the rear end bounce normally seen on most S4s:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKErIhq490Y

"Form ever follows function." - Louis Sullivan

thats as bad as a supra. 450whp to run a mid 12. supra=800whp to run the same.


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (mirror)*

It's a power to weight thing for the S4, They're not light and his car is a daily driver. The supras are usually just Bad drivers. 
I am sure CrazyAss will do close to the same numbers with 400 even just because he's running less weight.


_Modified by VariantStg3 at 10:39 AM 3-5-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_It's a power to weight thing for the S4, They're not light and his car is a daily driver. The supras are usually just Bad drivers. 
I am sure CrazyAss will do close to the same numbers with 400 even just because he's running less weight.

_Modified by VariantStg3 at 10:39 AM 3-5-2008_

hey man not to bust your balls but k03 s4s have gone faster than that car... i will be in the 11's or damn close








and about the traction side of things, mike hood assures me that with my whp that i hope to achieve, i will have traction issues and i could use slicks for sure... too bad that wont happen, dr's dont like to fit 18 inch wheels (needed for brakes)... ill do some vids of 4 wheel burnouts for you


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
and about the traction side of things, mike hood assures me that with my whp that i hope to achieve, i will have traction issues and i could use slicks for sure... too bad that wont happen, dr's dont like to fit 18 inch wheels (needed for brakes)... ill do some vids of 4 wheel burnouts for you










I don't want to hear Quattro guys bitching about traction!!


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

No ball busting. I am certain there are stripped down cars out there and the 12.4 is no his best time on 93 octane,
Are you removing weight from your car?
4 wheel burn out to me means the car doesn't move forward as it smokes the tires and only moves forward as the tire gain traction or you lift off the throttle. Please make me some smokey 4 wheel burn outs. I love mmmm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VariantStg3 at 12:46 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_No ball busting. I am certain there are stripped down cars out there and the 12.4 is no his best time on 93 octane,
Are you removing weight from your car?

not for now... when i drag it ill run no spare and no rear seat, nothing else... that is IF i drag it, drag really aint my thing but ill prob do a few passes at waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (WOB-SH573)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB-SH573* »_

I don't want to hear Quattro guys bitching about traction!!
























fwd + the uphill = lots-o-rubber burn


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_dr's dont like to fit 18 inch wheels (needed for brakes)...

M&T makes a DR for 18's...specific size:
3780R P245/40R18 26X9.50R18 25.8


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
M&T makes a DR for 18's...specific size:
3780R P245/40R18 26X9.50R18 25.8 

nice find, i appreciate it








im not into drag so consequently, i dont know much about dr's
$210 aint that bad... maybe i gotta pick up a set of those... whats the main advantages of these over hoosier a6's as far as drag use? i was just gonna keep my roadrace slicks on for the drag...


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

These will do the trick for road racing:
http://www.nittotire.com/#inde...sizes


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
nice find, i appreciate it








im not into drag so consequently, i dont know much about dr's
$210 aint that bad... maybe i gotta pick up a set of those... whats the main advantages of these over hoosier a6's as far as drag use? i was just gonna keep my roadrace slicks on for the drag...

Usually, the main difference of an R compound vs. a Drag Radial is sidewall give.
R compound tires like victoracers etc are stiffer sidewall for better cornering.
Drag radials, have a little more give to them for better grip in a straight line.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (WOB-SH573)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB-SH573* »_These will do the trick for road racing:
http://www.nittotire.com/#inde...sizes


i know i know john... but would you run those over hoosier a6's if the price was the same?
btw, did your car have any cooling (water) problems at limerock and what mods if any have you done to the cooling system?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Usually, the main difference of an R compound vs. a Drag Radial is sidewall give.
R compound tires like victoracers etc are stiffer sidewall for better cornering.
Drag radials, have a little more give to them for better grip in a straight line.

thats pretty much what i figured... wonder how much of a benefit that really is for my application... street tires and rims, track tires and rims, drag tires and rims... gets awefully pricey lol


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

and when you have two cars to provide all these wheels and tires for, and a 4x4 with 35's +, it gets even worse LOL....
and page 10 goes to: me








man, grasshopper, you really should not have shown me the way of the stupid little emoticon smiley thingys










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 6:19 PM 3-5-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

the NEW problem... (#25 or something







)


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Pull the paper out, it's easy, LOL. Just kidding.
I had to Fab an aluminum 3" bend and use a straight connection. But before I did it, I chopped about 1.25" off the Rubber connector. And it worked great. Mine looked even longer than yours.


_Modified by VariantStg3 at 5:37 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

It's not really a problem if you shorten it on the compressor side...


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

Here is a pic of my solution. I went 3" elbow to 3" pipe the 3" to 4" Bend transition to MAF Housing. That way I was able to clear everything nicely.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

step 1- remove gay elbow
step 2- remove headlight
step 3- outline 3" pipe on headlight
step 4- cut headlight with dremmel
step 5- reinstall headlight
step 6- install straight inlet to headlight
step 7- laugh at all the


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_Pull the paper out, it's easy, LOL. Just kidding.
I had to Fab an aluminum 3" bend and use a straight connection. But before I did it, I chopped about 1.25" off the Rubber connector. And it worked great. Mine looked even longer than yours.

_Modified by VariantStg3 at 5:37 PM 3-7-2008_

thanks for the suggestion and pics, i greatly appreciate it!









the problem is that i have a 3" to 4" 90 degree (on the turbo), a 4" 90, and two 4" couplers for maf to pipe then maf to filter... i have a 135 degree 3" pipe, 45 degree 3" pipe, and a 3" to 4" transition coming in the mail... we'll see how that works out


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_step 1- remove gay elbow
step 2- remove headlight
step 3- outline 3" pipe on headlight
step 4- cut headlight with dremmel
step 5- reinstall headlight
step 6- install straight inlet to headlight
step 7- laugh at all the
















haha















i dont think so jason... i drive 600 night miles a week lol


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Trade in the 4" 90 for a 3" 90 and you're there. Then you'll have what I did. 
Did you start with the APR Kit. I basically built that tight turn connection on my housing, I never got any pics cause I sold the car like two weeks later. I am a dumb ass for not clicking pics... I didn't really need to do it cause the original solution in the pic worked perfectly to be quiet honest.
Good luck with it...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea i was APR stage 3 before this... i hope my spending spree of 150 buck worth of any 3" bends i could find is gonna pay off lol... nothing wrong with having a dozen extra 3" bends laying around


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_the NEW problem... (#25 or something







)

Its time to shave that headlight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Its time to shave that headlight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

fans just as much a problem as the headlight unfortunetly... looks like a tight radius 135 may do the trick as two 90's would have a stiff joiner at the point where it hits the fan... the 135 will have flex there and a stiff joiner insert out in the open where clearence is no problemo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif... we will see soon enough


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_yea i was APR stage 3 before this... i hope my spending spree of 150 buck worth of any 3" bends i could find is gonna pay off lol... nothing wrong with having a dozen extra 3" bends laying around









LOL... i am at the point where I have at least 2 of everything it would take to build another 1.8t with about 400Whp minus the turbo. I just don't need any more projects... Need to sell off some stuff. Ha Ha...


_Modified by VariantStg3 at 7:35 PM 3-7-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
LOL... i am at the point where I have at least 2 of everything it would take to build another 1.8t with about 400Whp minus the turbo. I just don't need any more projects...

yea i havent been actively trying to sell my extra crap yet... i think ill do a huge part out when its all said and done... most of the stuff ive gotten rid of is just little stuff that people have needed and i just send it out cuz im a nice guy...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_LOL... i am at the point where I have at least 2 of everything it would take to build another 1.8t 


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
yea i havent been actively trying to sell my extra crap... most of the stuff ive gotten rid of is just little stuff that people have needed and i just send it out cuz im a nice guy...
















thats me on both accounts....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_ thats me on both accounts....









rich old bastard... oh how i envy you!!!








whens yours going to be up and running btw?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

old bastard, yeah thats me.... (38 is old nowadays







)
rich, nah, just have a good (great??) job.... that and i may tend to spend more that i should on the car(s)
i have the whole motor wired now, and working on all the vac/boost lines. boost solenoid/WG is done. the mani is bolted down. the turbo coolant lines are getting done when i go back out there: those are a PAIN IN THE ASSSSSS on a GT35R i promise. banjo is the only way to go








the inside will only take me about 1.5 hours to get it finished wired up. 
i wanna drive the 4x4, but i have to put the 2 new Walbro's in it first







i have been putting that off for a long time. i gots all weekend though.
i could feasibly have the car running tonight if i push, tomorrow if i work steady, and sunday if i cruise....
but without the hubs, it cant go anywhere anyhow, so cruise slowly it is








i am about an hour from the whole motor compartment being final. if i stayed out there


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

get to it!!!
i put banjos on both my coolant lines as its the easiest method imo... the autotronic is fully setup and preliminary maps loaded?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_get to it!!!
i put banjos on both my coolant lines as its the easiest method imo... the autotronic is fully setup and preliminary maps loaded?

SM4 preloaded and ready to roll... should be all setup, and mapped to within 80% or so of being fine tuned. i should not see more than 2 hours TOTAL dyno time, i shouldnt think. Kevin really knows his schit.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

if i could get around the scanner for inspection, id have sm4 on my car already... i jealous once again...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

its ok.... you can drive yours anywhere when you are done.... i cant







oh well....
told ya it wouldnt take too long. i had to stop and eat dinner, and give the midget (my 16 month old son) a bath....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

that pics lame... i want pics of boost/vac lines and coolant lines with banjos








oh yea and VIDS of the damn thing running!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_that pics lame... i want pics of boost/vac lines and coolant lines with banjos









sorry it took so long, i had to get up and go take the pictures








good enough?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

no turbo inlet/outlet plumbing and no vroooomm VRROOOMM noises? wtf


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

plumbing for outlet to FMIC to TB is all done.... inlet is awaiting backordered 4" 45 silicone elbow.... but the filter is here as well...

i have a very small amount of coolant line to run yet, reconfigure is more the term.
i made my radiator support removable for ease of maintenance access. so it all goes together real quick.
plus, going over the triple-checked list, i gotta drop the DP to attach the turbo oil drain...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

atp has those in stock for just a few bucks more than that place thats backordered...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

just made 3 ATP orders this past 5 weeks








but they are double the price there.... 48.00 vs 24.99 and since i am not in a huge hurry, i will wait... you do not get the mistaken illusion of being "rich" as one put it to me today by not saving when you need to, and splurging when you can








http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...-45EL
http://www.siliconeintakes.com...e6cdb


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

i looked at that site and it was hard to find what they DID have in stock lol...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

aaron, take the clamp off the coolant slip lock. no need for it. hose would have to be cut off to remove/replace it.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_the NEW problem... (#25 or something







)










You got two options:
1) dont try to run that 3 to 4" 90 right away but rather just a 3" 90* up then a 3 to 4" elbow
or 
2) get a 90* 3" 90, shoot it down towards the ground, have a "J" pipe bolt onto it and shoot up around the rail, that's how i routed mine for now.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

slacker








whats up???
whens it gonna fire up? so i can be like







to you, and green with envy LOL


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_slacker








whats up???
whens it gonna fire up? so i can be like







to you, and green with envy LOL


well to be quite honest, this isnt my number one priority at the moment...
my little sister is extremely extremely ill... i want to be with her as much as i can... been making runs to the hospital and back for stuff for her and my parents, like constantly almost... i had some time today to put the cv joints on the axles but thats it... really just waiting on my billion dollar fmic setup and im all set... im getting very excited, needless to say! but my sister is priority numero uno and then school, and then the audi... dont you worry, ill still get done before you


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
my little sister is extremely extremely ill... *that sucks, dude* i want to be with her as much as i can...*quite commendable* been making runs to the hospital and back for stuff for her and my parents, like constantly almost... *no wonder you aint around here as much as awhile back







* i had some time today to put the cv joints on the axles but thats it... really just waiting on my billion dollar fmic setup and im all set... im getting very excited, needless to say! but my sister is priority numero uno *again, good deal. hope she gets better* and then school, and then the audi... dont you worry, ill still get done before you *bastard














*
*
*
*
*


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

thanks for the kind words dear sir


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

hows you Sis?? getting better yet???
and here is a weld i put down today... SS dump tube to mild flange... 316 rod. no 309 around, oh well....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

EDIT: page 11 is MINE, you may have got the last two but this ones mine old man!
wow! thats progress!you are building too far up the pipe too much... focus on penetration at the tube to flange area and make smaller puddle movements...
my sister is doing MUCH better... still having some random serious issues but thats way better than constant serious issues...
the project is getting held up by my fancy evolution racewerks fmic... im getting a little pissed, but its not their fault, the anodizers tank broke










_Modified by crazyass713 at 12:32 AM 3-14-2008_


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_EDIT: page 11 is MINE, you may have got the last two but this ones mine old man! *ABOUT TIME... they go on increments of 35, you see







*

the anodizers tank broke







*Call GI Joe (a lot before your time) they got Tanks haha*



the welding is fun.... i am just trying to learn. i know, the flange is way thicker and can hold the heat much better... @ only 80 amps, this thing was glowing each time i stopped haha.

*EDIT:* and about them pages... you have 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, and this one... Laszlo got 5 and i got 9 and 10....
and thats all from the pointswatch HAHA

_Modified by speeding-g60 at 9:43 PM 3-13-2008_


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 9:43 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_the welding is fun.... i am just trying to learn. i know, the flange is way thicker and can hold the heat much better... @ only 80 amps, this thing was glowing each time i stopped haha.

*EDIT:* and about them pages... you have 1, 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 8, and this one... Laszlo got 5 and i got 9 and 10....
and thats all from the pointswatch HAHA

god vortex wouldnt be nearly as much fun without you


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

updates????


----------



## baddrabbit (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

updates???? (hello, grasshopper







)


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

well still waiting on the mother****in goddam bitchass peice of **** fmic setup i have "coming"...
i also have finals this week for college...
found some time today to rig up some interior stuff, found a nice lil way to intergrate the fabulous profec b someone sold me... also a turbo timer, oil gauge, boost gauge and afr gauge all need to get hooked up super clean and semi stealth... i think youll like the finished product








btw, turbo inlet was also figured out today, i will tig up something nice once i can get the car to a place where i have access to a tig... the current solution isnt too shabby but im a bit of a perfectionist....
oh yea, one more thing... someone sent me a valvecover for me to start shaving clean, and getting it ready for some wrinkle red powdercoat! he even sent it free of charge along with some other goodies! all i have to do is send my old vc back when i got the red one finished! how sweet is that?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_hows you Sis?? getting better yet???

This is what I love about this community (and Aaron of course).The skope goes beyond just VW's and Audi's
Mad love for you guys yo!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Parts list 400awhp... (The_Critic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Critic* »_Reading this thread, especially the last pages is like masturbation with 50 grit lapping compound.

thats an interesting way of putting it


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
This is what I love about this community (and Aaron of course).The skope goes beyond just VW's and Audi's
Mad love for you guys yo!










mad love homie







in a totally non **** way lol


----------



## baddrabbit (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Critic* »_Reading this thread, especially the last pages is like masturbation with 50 grit lapping compound.



WOW.... what an amazing show here.... 
any updates to this? i heard some other dood got some sort of super duper special hubs, and that he is firing his car up in the AM....
















_Modified by baddrabbit at 8:46 PM 3-21-2008_


_Modified by baddrabbit at 8:52 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (baddrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baddrabbit* »_WOW.... what an amazing show here.... 
any updates to this? i heard some other dood got some sort of super duper special hubs, and that he is firing his car up in the AM....
















_Modified by baddrabbit at 8:46 PM 3-21-2008_

really? damn... hes gonna beat me to it that bastard, f**k em








im looking at tuesday afternoon hopefully, its almost pointless to set a date ive learned though








just waiting on my wideband gauge to come in, then its game time...
i decided to say to hell with the fancy fmic, im gonna get jiggy with some 2" tubing and make it work until that peice of **** gets here


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

btw, got some parts from an old man, very cool dude






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so i gonna wait i think... do the ten minute thing @ the dyno... on the trailer before unloading it. now to schedule the dyno time


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

i think thats a fine idea








starting it tommorrow or tuesday hopefully...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_i think thats a fine idea








starting it tommorrow or tuesday hopefully...

thats turned into wednesday night or thursday morning... the shops busy and thats the soonest timeslot i see to put the axles in and hook the exhaust up... kinda getting bored but ive been working on my slick lil gauge setup to keep me busy...


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

I feel ya. I am patiently waiting for my cams. I go to the shop everyday working on side projects like intercooler pump switches and catch can installs. Hopefully they'll be back soon and I can get to a dyno and test and tune session.
We'll count on videos thursday, lol... right Aaron.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_We'll count on videos thursday, lol... right Aaron.

who, ME????







yeah, i waits patiently for grasshoppers vids....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

oh it will be videotaped for sure guys, its kinda funny actually, some of my good friends from college and my grandparents and all my immeadiate family and also all my co-workers at the shop will be there... i know at least 2 people will be taping it, one being my mom whos hoping for catostrophic failure im sure, she keeps telling me how dangerous this is lol


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

took a pic of the first completed gauge of 2 or 3...
dont mind my sisters messy ass bathroom lol...








whatchu think? like the look or not?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

aint gonna be enough.....
mine just started again to break in the cams today.... 87-88 psi @ 2k rpm.... might go bigger


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

thats crazy pressure lol!


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Got the same exact gauge setup.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

jesus christ your ish is clean Sebastian


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Sure is but it don't have a 30R under the hood.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (nebone18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebone18* »_Sure is but it don't have a 30R under the hood.









i got a 28r laying around... get yourself a mani and downpipe and ill make it work... a 28r is small enough to where i can lemmi it to work

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
i got a 28r laying around... get yourself a mani and downpipe and ill make it work... a 28r is small enough to where i can lemmi it to work

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










That would defeat the purpose of my my "not shiny no more" techtonics downpipe and hfc. We'll have to talk more but now concentrate on your whip cuz that has to be flawless.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
We'll count on videos thursday, lol... right Aaron.

well? anyone? Andy? Jake? anyone? i want to see some vids.... besides my own LOL


----------



## 2004VdubJTI (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey Jake. Do you have any quarter mile time goals for this project? If so, what are they?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
well? anyone? Andy? Jake? anyone? i want to see some vids.... besides my own LOL

well aaron its 10 minutes in to thursday and there are no vids yet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
btw, your flange saved my life as the ****ty 42DD m10x1 splitter snapped off in the housing








20 mins later had the new one all hooked up and life is good again, thank god for the spare!
and btw, the car wont start until friday night... the grandparents and a bunch of family want to see it, so im holding off an extra day... plus a few good friends of mine cant do it thurs night so im holding off http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (2004VdubJTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004VdubJTI* »_Hey Jake. Do you have any quarter mile time goals for this project? If so, what are they?

well i dont have any real goals for drag times to be honest, i know nothing about drag and dont really care much for it... its built to be a roadrace car, hence the heavy attention the the brakes and suspension...
BUT, i will be going to a larger twin scroll turbo on a tubular manifold by the end of this year, that setup should get me into the low 11's if i desire


----------



## 2004VdubJTI (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
well i dont have any real goals for drag times to be honest, i know nothing about drag and dont really care much for it... its built to be a roadrace car, hence the heavy attention the the brakes and suspension...
BUT, i will be going to a larger twin scroll turbo on a tubular manifold by the end of this year, that setup should get me into the low 11's if i desire









Haha. Do you plan on going with a cage?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (2004VdubJTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2004VdubJTI* »_
Haha. Do you plan on going with a cage?

yes i do, a 5 point cage to nhra specs and a rear seat delete... i dont want to really gut it, so ill be making a nice suede delete out of some wood, and ill save some weight to boot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_

btw, your flange saved my life as the ****ty 42DD m10x1 splitter snapped off in the housing








20 mins later had the new one all hooked up and life is good again, thank god for the spare!


well then its a good thing i threw it in there, eh?







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
well then its a good thing i threw it in there, eh?







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

your damned right it is!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

and now page 12 as well... _thats all i have from points-watch_ LOL


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

this thing running yet?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_this thing running yet?









im trying paul, i could actually start it tonight, its good to go...
whats been taking so long is that my boss gave me 2 hrs of lift time a month ago, and the cars been sitting outside the shop since... last night i work until a little after midnight on the lift and everythings good to go!
im all excited bout tommorrow night, hopefully it doesnt blow up with all my family and friends watching


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
im all excited bout tommorrow night, hopefully it doesnt blow up with all my family and friends watching









You should start it up tonight and keep it quiet to see if it will not blow up (knocks on wood) so you can be the man tomorrow.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (nebone18)*

Man, 12pages and the car still isnt running. You are such a whore Jacob!








Just be glad you dont have the same problems that im having. Should have the engine back in my hands Sat, that is if i can get a pm/call/text


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If i get everything and to the shop on Sat, i probably will have it running in about 10days. Will be a little sad since i would like to bore and clean up the head first







Not sure if i will have the time unless i can keep the head and bring it to him when he opens again on Tues (they are closed sun and mon).
They also have a dyno (believe dynometer) and i may take it back to them when i finish my own 3" catback and fmic setups


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i think im going to start it tommorrow when i get up lol...
its not wrong is it?









Patience is a virtue. 
I'm going to see it Sunday.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_If i get everything and to the shop on Sat, i probably will have it running in about 10days. Will be a little sad since i would like to bore and clean up the head first







Not sure if i will have the time unless i can keep the head and bring it to him when he opens again on Tues (they are closed sun and mon).
They also have a dyno (believe dynometer) and i may take it back to them when i finish my own 3" catback and fmic setups









wait let me get this straight... im sending you a pm...


----------



## 2004VdubJTI (Jul 14, 2007)

Start it up yet?


----------



## 2004VdubJTI (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats on the startup!


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So you're running dino oil for a 1K miles for brake in and then switch to syn?
Lets see a pic of the engine bay... 


_Modified by nebone18 at 9:05 PM 3-27-2008_


----------



## [pl] (Sep 13, 2003)

I am curious of what is your compression ratio. I don't seem to see it in this thread or maybe missed it.
Nice build.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: ([pl])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[pl* »_]I am curious of what is your compression ratio. I don't seem to see it in this thread or maybe missed it.
Nice build.

9:1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *nebone18* »_So you're running dino oil for a 1K miles for brake in and then switch to syn?
Lets see a pic of the engine bay... 

Shell Rotella T for the first 1k, has lots of zinc for cam break in


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok heres the vids... Enjoy, I know I did!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z32SKU_ugI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z32SKU_ugI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7Y4_7u3dBs


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Awesome! Nicely done
Now, remove those tiewraps holding that oil cooler to your condenser- the wear nice holes in the aluminum


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

im waiting on my fmic to get here next week bob, then it will be mounted to the top of the core http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

excellent


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_Ok heres the vids... Enjoy, I know I did!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z32SKU_ugI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z32SKU_ugI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7Y4_7u3dBs

Gotta love FireVortex!









psssst...in the works for 4" to 4"

















Dyno next week?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=f_2xk4rpAFc
heres one someone sent me lol
2 hrs of sleep over 3 days will do this to you!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_http://youtube.com/watch?v=f_2xk4rpAFc
heres one someone sent me lol
2 hrs of sleep over 3 days will do this to you!

1783cc's dammit!! No uhhh's uhhh....What am I training you for?I can say these figures in my sleep.
Check this out
ABA Head gasket 037 103 383N


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
1783cc's dammit!! No uhhh's uhhh....What am I training you for?I can say these figures in my sleep.
Check this out
ABA Head gasket 037 103 383N









2hrs of sleep in 72hrs lol... please forgive me!















and now im off to bed, hopefully i can sleep easy finally








edit: where the hell are you aaron


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

good schit man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
2hrs of sleep in 72hrs lol... please forgive me!















and now im off to bed, hopefully i can sleep easy finally








edit: where the hell are you aaron
















just driving home from work. 85 miles each way and 16 hour shift all day long in the snow and rain welding 12" pipe, >5/8" thick.... long day....
will watch movies when i get home. typing and driving and watching is not safe.... but satellite interwebz rocks








congrats.... only 1 question: did it fire right away? (of course after pre-lube cranking)








EDIT: watched videos.... first two are the same, or is it just me??? anyhow, good deal... couldnt wait could ya. me neither.
its been a loooonnng day. i gonna goto bed now too.
congrats again. now dyno it, and lets just see if there is 400AWHP to be had...

















_Modified by speeding-g60 at 11:21 PM 3-28-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (zerb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerb* »_good schit man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks johnny, your next







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
just driving home from work. 85 miles each way and 16 hour shift all day long in the snow and rain welding 12" pipe, >5/8" thick.... long day....
will watch movies when i get home. typing and driving and watching is not safe.... but satellite interwebz rocks








congrats.... only 1 question: did it fire right away? (of course after pre-lube cranking)








EDIT: watched videos.... first two are the same, or is it just me??? anyhow, good deal... couldnt wait could ya. me neither.
its been a loooonnng day. i gonna goto bed now too.
congrats again. now dyno it, and lets just see if there is 400AWHP to be had...
















_Modified by speeding-g60 at 11:21 PM 3-28-2008_


yea it fired right away, after like 2-3 cranks lol, i was impressed...
cant get the thing to idle for ****, must have a vaccum leak somewhere...


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*

Great! Glad to see everything is working out for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait to see this thing on the street, maybe passably a ride














Audi event at Limerock coming up, you have any intentions of going?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_ Audi event at Limerock coming up, you have any intentions of going?

thats Grasshoppers _DREAM_ right there... LOL. at least, was last night now that he took some time to sleep that is


----------



## miller18T (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*

nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i've been following the thread.
hope that everything gets quickly/easily ironed out with the break-in etc. so you can have it running strong asap.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

alright, the oil is draining out as we speak...
put about 15 miles on it, couple of 15 psi (wastegate) pulls, misfires







... got 1 clean pull, felt kinda quick...
doesnt idle for **** sometimes and idles perfect other times







, it almost always dies when pushing in the clutch to stop... could be the super light flywheel i suppose...

and to nick, whens this event? i thought i was in the loop lol, i guess not


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
put about 15 miles on it, couple of 15 psi (wastegate) pulls

i may have started mine up first, but you be drivin yours first














and here is this guy again:








*HOLY CRAP ON POINTSWATCH!!!!* i be in ur thredz, steeling ur PWNAGE AHHA


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 2:06 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
i may have started mine up first, but you be drivin yours first














and here is this guy again:








*HOLY CRAP ON POINTSWATCH!!!!* i be in ur thredz, steeling ur PWNAGE AHHA

i think i be'z up on points homie g dog








and honestly, im a lil pissed, only one pull was clean and no misfires


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

How old is the gas? Check and recheck all grounds.. Did you reset basic settings? Just questions. You'll get it all figured out...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_How old is the gas? Check and recheck all grounds.. Did you reset basic settings? Just questions. You'll get it all figured out...









gas is 6 months old... ill check my grounds, but i never touched any besides the ground strap on the framerail... and reset basic settings? how and why lol?
i want to get to the bottom of this, i appreciate the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

here it is, you need to be a member 40$. http://www.neqclub.org/index.p...id=46


----------



## VariantStg3 (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_... and reset basic settings? how and why lol?
i want to get to the bottom of this, i appreciate the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Basic settings is done whenever the motor has been disconnected from the battery using your VagCom tool, but your's is too old to really help now thinking about it, still Throttle cable right?
Ummm, could your idle stabilizer be stuck from sitting. It's something stupid and small I'm sure.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (VariantStg3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VariantStg3* »_
Basic settings is done whenever the motor has been disconnected from the battery using your VagCom tool, but your's is too old to really help now thinking about it, still Throttle cable right?
Ummm, could your idle stabilizer be stuck from sitting. It's something stupid and small I'm sure.

yea its drive by cable, the old motronic 5.8
i think ill smoke it asap, im sure there's a tiny vac leak... i just dont get why it never recovers from rpm drops when pushing the clutch in to stop.... its hard to turn w/o power steering in that pig lol


----------



## Redfive (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey Jake,
Congrats on getting the car to run again. Sorry it took so long for me to post here, but I've been lurking and reading up on your progress. Is it just me or did end up doing a lot more stuff than you talked about last fall when you bought the car?
Have you looked into SCDA for track days? They have openings for LRP and NHIS. Let me know when you're going and I'll bring my beast up there too.
Keep up the good work.
BTW. The RPM drop to stalling occured whenever the computer was reset. It takes several cycles to clear. PITA.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Redfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Redfive* »_Hey Jake,
Congrats on getting the car to run again. Sorry it took so long for me to post here, but I've been lurking and reading up on your progress. Is it just me or did end up doing a lot more stuff than you talked about last fall when you bought the car?
Have you looked into SCDA for track days? They have openings for LRP and NHIS. Let me know when you're going and I'll bring my beast up there too.
Keep up the good work.
BTW. The RPM drop to stalling occured whenever the computer was reset. It takes several cycles to clear. PITA.

Wow, Justin, where the hell have you been lol?
Well remember when I called you to ask if you knew if anyone had been inside the motor before? Well someone had been... There was .004" wear with NO taper at all... So someone took the motor out, stripped the block, took it to a machine shop and got nearly a perfect hone, then threw the stock pistons back in... While that may have been ok for APR stage 3, its not for much bigger turbos... So thats why I'm going nuts lol...
As far as track days, I want to get this bitch running right first... I did one clean 15 psi pull and it felt quick







, she has some potential... I'm actually probably ordering a tubular mani and much bigger turbo this week, I don't need 5psi @ 3000 like I have now, I want more top end than that...
And about the stalling, I'm going to try new plugs and just drive it... Hopefully this thing will learn how to idle ALL the time instead of some and learn how to recover from clutch in as well...


----------



## Redfive (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

I've been reading up and waiting for the right moment to add my 2 cents.
I was talking with one of my friends about the motor issue and he said that once in a rare while, an engine won't spec up properly at the factory, and what some companies will do is bore it out and rebuild it. Maybe that happened here, since I didn't do the engine and there was no record of it being done by the previous owners (that they shared with me).
You might find this interesting. I almost bought another A4 last week, only the lack of a title slowed me down. This one is an Avant and its stock







but give me time and I'll have another car for you to buy


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Redfive)*

i want an E46 M3 or a B5 S4 next... so your going to have to make that a B5 S4 avant, i would pick that up off of you









and an update for everyone tuned in: the car always idles now, it idles great! it doesnt stall anymore at clutch in but does bounce wildly before stabilizing...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

rear main seals suck... beating the book by about 50% so far though...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
doesnt idle for **** sometimes and idles perfect other times







, it almost always dies when pushing in the clutch to stop... could be the super light flywheel i suppose...

idles like a V8 with a lumpy camshaft?
far fetched but did you check to see if you have air bubbles in the cooling system?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

it actually idles great now! (or did since i disconnected the battery to do the rear main :headbang
it was actually running overall fairly well before i noticed the leak... except for a misfire above 12 psi or so...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Grasshopper, dont let me beat you to some rollers








is everything sorted now?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

well i finished up the rear main this weekend and am doing a clutch master tommorrow since it decided to fail... IF the car cooperates (not likely it seems lol) and nothing else breaks, ill at least beat you to the track... looking to run it good and hard at show and go


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

when is show and go? cuz saturday and sunday i will be at the track if its dry....








EDITED for saturdays weather :









Saturday
Mostly sunny. Highs around 70. 

see, round these parts, we cut it down to 1/8th mile when the fog is sooo thick you do not see the boards










_Modified by speeding-g60 at 10:54 PM 4-8-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

you suck


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

just got updated weather for saturday.... 74 and clear....
dyno tomorrow.
alignment early sat morning.
draggin saturday.
WOOHOO!!!!!
but you get to drive yours all the time. BOOHOO for me!!!! LOL


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_but you get to drive yours all the time. BOOHOO for me!!!! LOL










but 600whp > 400whp







(damn all wheel drive eats up 22%







)


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_








(damn all wheel drive eats up 22%







)

or more.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_

but 600whp > 400whp







(damn all wheel drive eats up 22%







)

lets see..... a car making 600WHP (estimate only







) that gets driven maybe 30 collective miles a year. lets call it a good 8 runs per day for the days i can drive it. i will be lucky to get 10 days at the track. there will be one day that i can get 50 runs if i want, there is a track day that we have that only 43 cars came to last year, and less the year before. private rental (and i am in da club LOL) so i look for at least 25 runs then.
but lets get back to pointswatch. 600WHP(est) 30 miles a *YEAR* vs 400 AWHP daily driver with track days that include much turns, long lap times and much fun.... i get one turn, at the end of the track, and 10-11 seconds ti run the car at a time.
you be the judge of what would be more better, i made my choice







(i also have the 4.2L AWD A6)


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry but a6 4.2 is slow as balls... you need to step up to a 2.7T rsk04, fast/better gas/reliable/ect
i have 30 miles on my audi already, guess ive got your yearly total all set


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

how'd the 500 mile trip go? was it just to put miles on the new motor? or do you actually have an agenda?
carry on then.
oh, i just remembered, show n go.... good luck. today, the weather was phenomenal here.... 85 and sunnnnnny. but me, i stayed home, did more work to the car. fitted the new aluminum custom fuel cell i had made up, water pump belt, other minor stuff.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

car didnt make it... actually kinda glad, nj roads suck in many ways http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_car didnt make it... actually kinda glad, nj roads suck in many ways http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

i want to know how people from nj feel turning onto the return rd, off the track. they're not used to being abe to hook a left.


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

so, grasshoppa, whazzup? why it no make trip?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

well the bottom part of the rear main seals on the oil pan... the fit was tight so i drew it in with the bolts, think this my have pinched the oil pan gasket (its an 058 block)...
not sure why the rear main would leak AGAIN besides my above thoughts... i put a new seal on and made sure the lip was right....


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

my rear main was put in by Trever in florida, and then i put the new pan and 16v baffle/gasket on here in oregon. you may try it that way if you didnt already? (not sending it to florida for the rear main seal and oregon for the oil pan LOL) but do the main seal first, then the oil pan....



_Modified by speeding-g60 at 8:43 PM 4-14-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

well i cant take the oil pan down even a tad without removing the engine... the subframe blocks a few bolts completely... i would have dropped it if i could, but i was in a rush for sng and decided to just take my chances... guess i risked it and lost


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

but it just leaks, right? it aint all fuxored up, right?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

it just leaks... it runs pretty good, havent cranked up the boost yet, it breaks up a little over 5k... changing the plugs again then coils are next... its cylinders 3&4 according to the codes...


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

i get the R-rev coils for $100.48 a set at the stealership.... got two sets, one on thurs and one on sat, for backups. 
mine worried me for a moment due to it breaking up @ 4k, but thats just a CF table, not warm enough yet to put down the rpm's....


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_well i cant take the oil pan down even a tad without removing the engine... the subframe blocks a few bolts completely... i would have dropped it if i could, but i was in a rush for sng and decided to just take my chances... guess i risked it and lost









just lower the subframe and take the pan off.
and you can use sealant instead of a gasket.


_Modified by reflected at 6:23 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

well i was on jackstands ian, and bs ones at that... i will have lift time soon and its a 2 hour job to get the motor/tranny out and 3hrs to go back in, think ill do it this way...


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

jackstands are the suck


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yes sir







, and ****ty ones at that!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

Pointswatch says: there was an interception...
and i only work on jackstands. i had a 7k lb 2 post hydro lift, but i gave it away as i had no place to put it here at home


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

well theres nothing wrong with good jackstands... but ones that only go 1' up arent so nice... and they have sharp corners so that when you try and put blocks under em, they split!
the car was so low once we used manpower to lift the tranny down, we could just slide it back, because the car was too low to get it out... the conditions werent ideal to say the least, esp to a pampered mech like me lol


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

i built my car on the ground... in the winter, i carpeted the garage floor haha.
then again, my car is really light, too.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

the magic oil soaker upper carpet eh?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

at times... last night was water-soaker-upper


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hmmm.... i gotta tubular mani, 35R and 1000cc "tune".... LOL and i am really excited.....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_hmmm.... i gotta tubular mani, 35R and 1000cc "tune".... LOL and i am really excited.....

I will of course get my car custom tuned by Tapp, but the mail order tune should be fairly close... The car the file was written on was Tapp's personal car and had the following: 2 liter stroker (check), CAT 3653 cams (check), AEB head (check, but mines ported), tubular mani (soon to be check), .63 35R (soon to be check)... Pretty nice match eh?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_CAT 3653 cams and .63 35R Pretty weird that the numbers match eh?









fixed it for ya....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

Oh I got some new green guys! Lemme use one (or 6







) for a reply to your strange findings lol...
----->


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

we all got the same new greenies.... LOL. 

POKE me with a stick will ya


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_we all got the same new greenies.... LOL. 

One more totally off topic post before I go off to bed...
This guy looks so much better in green don't he Aaron?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

haha.... still have not thought about the snow kit, but i will. i am too consumed with working out the details on ditching the alternator, running 16volt system and no OEM water pump.... have an 007 large port mani available to me if it would only fit


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

I hope your setup works like mine, so much fun on pump gas, mid 11's all day on street tires


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What clutch are you running?


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I had clutch net build me a 4 puck dual pp setup but now thats slipping, Im going to be running a 240mm stage 5+ from spec with the next 2 weeks


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DISTURBO)*

^^ ha - go with spec if you want more clutch problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_^^ ha - go with spec if you want more clutch problems.

Sure Ive heard the horror stories, but all it took was one drive and I made my decision... My Golf will have a Spec Stage 3+ as soon as I can afford it... The key is choosing the correct friction disc, I had a Stage 3 in my Audi, and it sucked... That was a 6 puck and the 3+ is full faced, makes all the difference in the world! As far as the manufacturing defects, I personally know many enthusiasts in the area running Spec, and not one has had one fail _yet_ due to manufacturing defects (too high of power is a different story though







)


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I have the Spec 3+ on my car and it's been very good so far. 6,000 miles 4 hard track events & 400 plus WHP. (now I'm going to go knock on wooD....)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Whats your thoughts on the 3+ John? I thought it was incredible in both engagement and pedal effort http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

very happy with it so far. Super easy to drive.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WOB-SH573)*

Same clutch for me, same results so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (18T_BT)*

Spec Stage 4 here... It has held up longer than any other wear parts in the rabbit, had the SPEC Stage 3+ in the Passat excellent choice IMHO.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Whats your thoughts on the 3+ John? I thought it was incredible in both engagement and pedal effort http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I might as well chime in here... I have a S3+ with the 240MM flywheel and it's awesome.








Be careful in 3rd gear if you're keeping the 01A...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Damn right its about time you chime in Laszlo, congrats on getting your ish running btw








I don't get how Mike Hoods been running 10's with his 01A, granted he did shear off the input shaft after hundreds of launches on his 2.8, now the original 1.8T trannys back in and doing great... I sure hope I don't break 3rd gear or any gear for that matter... Then it'll be 01E time (even though I feel my dad's is so damned notchy!)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Tequila Day bump...


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Blah, blah, blah... Dyno?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Easy killa! Once I feel comfortable with the afr and timing I be there, I have to log it a bit first


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

finally got to drive it again, i put new coils on 1 and 4 and its clean to 8k now








now if only i could figure out this damn profec! oh yea that reminds me, i have boost creep running less than 20 psi... it will hold a minimum of 15 till 5500 then creep up to 20 by 7750ish... but i dont think ill ever run below 20 psi anyways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

So, you won't be at NHIS with us on the 27 th.?? From what I hear there is still room....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well I'm not quite sure to be honest John, I really want to fully do the car proper... That means new control arms, coilovers and big brakes installed... None of those things are a big deal and they are all sitting at my house, I just need time to do them with 50+ hrs of work and 30 hrs of school a week


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I hear ya, there are a number of things that are getting left off my list for the 27 th. I need to shake down the car though, it will help get to the next level. We're gonna try & get some video.








Drove the car today for the first time with the new suspension......HUGE change!!! We'll see how it is on the track, very promossing from what I saw today.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Who's in the crew for the 27th? And yea I got my promising touch today as well, motors great... The stock brakes and cupkit don't do awful well at 8k rpm in 3rd gear though


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

We've got only 4 cars, the VW Audi crowd isn't representintg as it should be at the track events....
I've got to check your car out... drive it down to New London when you're done, i'll bring my car out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We should do a meet halfway at the 99 Restaurant right off 95 in Groton http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

that would work. How about Saturday aftrenoon? I won't be around Friday night, we have a gig in Hartford. Let me know...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Saturdays are usually free after noon-ish when I get out of work... Let me see if my teacher will let me put my brakes and suspension on this week in lab http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Cool, lets try for that. With a little luck i'll be all soretd out & ready for the 27 th. by Saturday


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WOB-SH573)*

i did not know this was current...
you think the Profec is hard to understand? try the AVC-r.... you made the right choice when you picked that one, Grasshopper. at least as far as simplicity goes....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Until you see a dyno sheet with a peak number of 4xx its current! If this dinky 3071r/2871r hybrid can't do it with the super high AWD drivetrain loss, my 35r setup this summer with do that plus another 150whp or so


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WOB-SH573)*

I'm sure we can get the Profec figured out this weekend. I'll make time this saturday to come out and maybe even head up to CT.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Sweet, the more the merrier! Plus I'm sure you won't mind going for the highway run to Groton


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nebone18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebone18* »_I'm sure we can get the Profec figured out this weekend. I'll make time this saturday to come out and maybe even head up to CT.

What issue are you having? My Profec was super simple to setup and holds boost "most excellently." Did have to switch the vac lines when I went from Internal waste gate to External.


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Sweet, the more the merrier! Plus I'm sure you won't mind going for the highway run to Groton










Be careful....


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WOB-SH573)*

I wish I didn't forget the camera from the garage. I graduated yesterday and only have half assed pictures from it. O well, at least its there for when we need Audi shots.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
What issue are you having? My Profec was super simple to setup and holds boost "most excellently." Did have to switch the vac lines when I went from Internal waste gate to External.

Well I have a bit of boost creep and it makes tuning the Profec a bit hairy when 20 psi at 5500 turns into 25 psi by 7750... And this is w/o my wideband in the car yet (due to time restrictions), hence the goal for 20 psi... 25 psi is def NOT what I want on pump without a wideband and VAGCOM on there first


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Definitely get the monitoring inorder first. I am a little surprised by the creep. What are your current settings on the profec, gain/set gain/main percentage. Also are you internal or external waste gate?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_Definitely get the monitoring inorder first. I am a little surprised by the creep. What are your current settings on the profec, gain/set gain/main percentage. Also are you internal or external waste gate?

Im not sure what the startboost, set, gain, and other settings are at right now... I have an internally gated 2871 with a 30 series wheel in the compressor housing, and with the profec off I get 12 psi (wastegate pressure) until 5500 and it gradually bumps up to 20 by rev limiter


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
Im not sure what the startboost, set, gain, and other settings are at right now... I have an internally gated 2871 with a 30 series wheel in the compressor housing, and with the profec off I get 12 psi (wastegate pressure) until 5500 and it gradually bumps up to 20 by rev limiter

Thats how you'd program the Profec. We'll figure that out over the weekend. 
Do you just look at the tachometer for the RPMs?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Well I shift as I feel the power drop off... Set up as it is, the higher I rev the more boost I get, which means peak power is right before the rev cut... I just shift when I feel that








As for the tach, it can't keep up with the engine in 1st and 2nd goes to fast for me too look... In 3rd I can really get a glimpse of the tach http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

coolant flange blew up at school today... good thing i have a spare, this brand new ECS piece had to be sanded flat to seal and now blows up WTF!!!


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

sux dude, I hate coolant stuff... My friggin line popped out in the middle of DC, I finally got the 95c O-ring that busted today


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

got some disturbing logs... check out the timing pull!
http://spreadsheets.google.com...4LEXQ
http://spreadsheets.google.com...uPGLw


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

if i get a spare minute (which i havent had since monday) im going to hook up this wideband and see what the **** is up with my afr and if its any indication of why im pulling timing...


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Well I hadnt gotten to drive the car for 3 weeks, I just finished my associates degree on Thursday night so I now have some time. I decided to hook up the wideband last night and finally take it for a spin, I couldnt find the wideband controller so I decided to do some other things before taking it for a drive. I took off the valve cover to look for any metal shavings and count the links between the cams, everything was peachy... Then I decided to pull the plugs to get an idea of if it was running rich/lean, heres what I found:
















The whole ceramic insulator to the electrode is gone, some of the electrode itself, and half of each ground prong.... Yes I'm in big trouble now


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

piece of each piston is gone, oh boy... i guess pulling the motor is a routine now lol


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*








are you kidding? did you look down with a borescope like we talking about the other night?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_boost* »_







are you kidding? did you look down with a borescope like we talking about the other night?

yup, the bore scope could show straight down and then 45 degrees with a mirror attachment... the bores looked fine but the pistons were all missing a piece across from the intake valve recess kind of like this:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

All four? Wouldn't that indicate a lean condition?


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

was it a coarse break like a piece broke off or did it seem like it melted off and was that the only sign of damage? did the tops seem smooth or pitted?
sounds like a bad case of detonation


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_All four? Wouldn't that indicate a lean condition?
















as soon as i pulled the plugs i knew it was a lean condition lol!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

So that wideband never got installed?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_boost* »_was it a coarse break like a piece broke off or did it seem like it melted off and was that the only sign of damage? did the tops seem smooth or pitted?
sounds like a bad case of detonation









only pitting was on #3, the rest just had the detonation pattern on the top and the small missing piece


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_So that wideband never got installed?









nope the car hasnt even been run for 3 weeks... i just got to see it for the first time yesterday and was in the process of installing the wideband...
im amazed how the car ran pretty well like this


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Don't take it apart until you do all the proper tests (Compression, Leak down .) I know most on here are die hard replace it folks but if it is still running install the wideband and find out what's up before you rip it apart. AND if it is still running after those tests. Drive it... Your not automatically screwed... but you are definitely on the edge. IMO


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Alright, time to set the record straight....
Took a second look after calming down a bit, turns out I have a small pool of oil sitting on top of my pistons and the motor is naturally slanted towards the passengers side... This explains the illusion I saw lol
None of the pistons are chipped, they just have the detonation markings on all 4... #3 has some bumps due to the spark plug but nothing major...
What DID worry me was the compression test results... #1 180, #2 180, #3 140, #4 190


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
compression test results... #1 180, #2 180, #3 140, #4 190


ugh. good chance some of the lost grounding strap took out a piece of your seat.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_

ugh. good chance some of the lost grounding strap took out a piece of your seat.









yup, thats the knocking noise i think... the valve "seat stomped" that bitch








i guess all i can do is hope for two things once i pull the head... #1 that the valve is an intake valve so its easier to replace and its not a pricey supertech and #2 that the bore is good...
i dont give a **** about the turbo at this point, im going much bigger soon... plus it still makes 5 psi at about 3k the last time i drove it


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

wow is all i gotta say....


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_wow is all i gotta say....

Yup, idk if I could sum it up better myself...
I'm going to work my ass off and STILL get that w/m from you Aaron, _please_ bear with me!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
I'm going to work my ass off and STILL get that w/m from you Aaron, _please_ bear with me!

in no hurry.... if you want me to, i can send it now and you can pay at your leisure.... but adding too many mods at once can get a bit trying at times... "what did x do to the mix if i added p, q, r, x, y, and z all at once?" know what i mean?
dont worry about it, its not going anywhere. i just boxed it all up and stuffed it away... LOL


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_
in no hurry.... if you want me to, i can send it now and you can pay at your leisure.... but adding too many mods at once can get a bit trying at times... "what did x do to the mix if i added p, q, r, x, y, and z all at once?" know what i mean?
dont worry about it, its not going anywhere. i just boxed it all up and stuffed it away... LOL









exactly... im thinking this: 1 run with new plugs, 1 run after that with the 4 bar fpr...
then the head comes off and ill go from there...
much love homes


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

thats me still standing







^^^^^ (







)
and pointswatch says...... LOL
but get thw WB02 sorted first


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_thats me still standing







^^^^^ (







)
and pointswatch says...... LOL
*but get thw WB02 sorted first *









yes sir!
and youve been drinking for years you geezer, you better out drink me!


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Whew....I told ya from the start it wasn't this bad. That low ccompression will definitely be a chipped valve. o well, she pulled good tho.
Wide band time.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (nebone18)*

Jacob you had supertech valves in this motor?


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

Stuff like this is why I lean more and more to standard components, it just takes WAY too long to build a funky combo (my current one is 10:1 83mm stroker) wheras running "standard" shelf items if you DO hurt something it means your car isn't out of commission for a long time. 
Those babies got hot. I've seen the same thing locally, its crazy, they run fine but the power just dies. I think the rings still seal under cranking and low cylinder pressure but bend downwards and deflect under high pressure bleeding off the pressure and your power. 
Bummer!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Jacob you had supertech valves in this motor?

yes, on the exhaust side


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rodney_dubs* »_Stuff like this is why I lean more and more to standard components, it just takes WAY too long to build a funky combo (my current one is 10:1 83mm stroker) wheras running "standard" shelf items if you DO hurt something it means your car isn't out of commission for a long time. 
*Those babies got hot.* I've seen the same thing locally, its crazy, they run fine but the power just dies. I think the rings still seal under cranking and low cylinder pressure but bend downwards and deflect under high pressure bleeding off the pressure and your power. 
Bummer!

yup, its looking like i should run a 4 bar fpr... another user of this file was running way lean (even melted a piston) on a more standard build and he said on another forum:

_Quote, originally posted by *a220vt* »_ You're lucky you didn't melt pistons like I did.... I have to run the 4 bar fpr with my file to get decent AFR's.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

****, i already had my 4 bar from the APR stage 3 in the rail already... no way im going to a 5 bar with the boost i plan on running, this file is going back to be modified


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

at least you get to drive your car sometime this year







not me...
check drag forum for the skinny, Grasshoppa


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

your going to get a phone call soon, we must chit chat


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

That sux jake







hope everything works out. On a side note, was that you in that 944? Not a fan of that style but with that stance and those rims it looks hot!










_Modified by BIGNICKSGTIS420 at 7:41 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_That sux jake







hope everything works out. On a side note, was that you in that 944? Not a fan of that style but with that stance and those rims it looks hot!









thanks for the kind words








yea that was me in that 928, its all done up and i dont like those fiske wheels either, esp since they are EXPENSIVE to be ugly... that car sounds badass tho, exhaust note even gives your vr a run for its money







... theres nothing like getting paid to drive nice cars


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

spent a little over 2 hrs today, heres how far i got:








the valve cover is just sitting there as a covering, the downpipe and timing belt is all thats left http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

heres how it stands...
#1 piston








#2 and #3








#4








and the block looks ok with some LIGHT scoring, nothing im worried about... but heres what does worry me, the head seems to seal fine, so the rings arent sealing for some reason so out the pistons have to come... heres where the heads at: thats oil in the chambers...








btw, heres the pistons new, permanent marker def met its match lol:


----------



## got_boost (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

maybe its just me Jake,but i would use water for checking the sealing of the valves.its thin enough to leak out quickly where as oil could take some time depending on the viscosity/temp.
as for pulling the pistons,you have gone this far,it would be silly not to at least pull them and inspect the rings and the lands between the rings.


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (got_boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_boost* »_maybe its just me Jake,but i would use water for checking the sealing of the valves.its thin enough to leak out quickly where as oil could take some time depending on the viscosity/temp.
as for pulling the pistons,you have gone this far,it would be silly not to at least pull them and inspect the rings and the lands between the rings.

yep, and the best for checking valve leaks is gas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Golfmk3_18)*

and Grasshopper, i have a brand new set of Inconel Supertech exhaust valves sitting here, waiting for the next build. and also SS nitrided +1mm OS Supertech intakes valves as well.... these are parts for the solid lifter setup (like i got any use out of this years motor LM*F*AO) so if you need something in a hurry....








PN's are:
(12) AIVN-1106 Audi/VW 1.8T 5V Intake Valve. Stainless steel. Black nitrided. +1mm
(8) AEVI-1103 Audi/VW 1.8T 5V Exhaust Valve. Inconel. Stock size.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_boost* »_maybe its just me Jake,but i would use water for checking the sealing of the valves.its thin enough to leak out quickly where as oil could take some time depending on the viscosity/temp.
as for pulling the pistons,you have gone this far,it would be silly not to at least pull them and inspect the rings and the lands between the rings.

i was advised against water, i was thinking of using alcohol but i couldnt find any, hence the oil... after having dinner with a friend who just picked up his nice new 2008cc motor, i came back to a bit of oil coming out the exhaust on cyl 3, just as i suspected








pistons WILL be coming out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speeding-g60* »_and Grasshopper, i have a brand new set of Inconel Supertech exhaust valves sitting here, waiting for the next build. and also SS nitrided +1mm OS Supertech intakes valves as well.... these are parts for the solid lifter setup (like i got any use out of this years motor LM*F*AO) so if you need something in a hurry....








PN's are:
(12) AIVN-1106 Audi/VW 1.8T 5V Intake Valve. Stainless steel. Black nitrided. +1mm
(8) AEVI-1103 Audi/VW 1.8T 5V Exhaust Valve. Inconel. Stock size.

intakes are fine and the exhaust will need just 1 or 2 valves, i dont want to break up your set homeslice








as always, aarons ready for the rescue


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

i do not know where you are getting the valves from (*EDITED: Bob is close to you, i forget as i am OLLLLDDDD!!!!* ), but here is a place i find has good prices, i think???
Nitrided exhaust - 16 each
Inconel exhaust - 27 each.
http://www.importperformanceparts.net/


_Modified by speeding-g60 at 8:14 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

nice find! if bob cant do singles or doubles ill head over there, im gonna try bob first since its just more convenient http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Alright, the heads at Bob Q'd as of an hour ago... Its gonna need at least 2 exhausts and an intake, and a basic lapping/valve job on all 5 valves... I got off easy on the head, hoping I get off the same on the bottom end...
And the snail made it out unscathed! (damn I feel lucky)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Why does it need valves?


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*

Spark plug material broke off and went through maybe?


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Hugh Gordon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hugh Gordon* »_Spark plug material broke off and went through maybe?


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713 on 6-10-08* »_Then I decided to pull the plugs to get an idea of if it was running rich/lean, heres what I found:
















The whole ceramic insulator to the electrode is gone, some of the electrode itself, and half of each ground prong.... Yes I'm in big trouble now


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror 0n 6-10-08* »_ 
ugh. good chance some of the lost grounding strap took out a piece of your seat.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Why does it need valves?









pieces of the spark plug got valve stomped


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Weekend Update: Pulled the Internals out with block still in the car.
































Jake and Guts
























































Rodsicles and Piston Pops
















Damages
























Wouldn't we all like to see this sexyness make it to Waterfest?


----------



## billibum (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the information! Good luck!!


----------



## Taxidub_3281 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

best of luck jake maybe ill drive up this week.. as soon as my starter comes in haha


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nebone18)*

Ah....Home served Cryo treatment!!

_Quote, originally posted by *nebone18* »_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Taxidub_3281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Taxidub_3281* »_best of luck jake maybe ill drive up this week.. as soon as my starter comes in haha









and the fuel pump


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_Ah....Home served Cryo treatment!!































too bad that fridge has sat there forever unplugged.... figured it would be a nice clean sealed place with no traffic since it doesnt work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

you had some heat on those pistons!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

no **** lol! nice detonation marks aye?


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Looks like we won't see you at the track this year








Bummer.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (WOB-SH573)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB-SH573* »_Looks like we won't see you at the track this year








Bummer.

said who








im shooting for waterfest


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_
said who








im shooting for waterfest








I hope to see it at waterfest going down the strip


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_I hope to see it at waterfest going down the strip









that all depends on how close the tune can get before then... i will only have time to send the file ack so many times, so only the pump gas file will be right i guess... probably no 11's for me


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_I hope to see it at waterfest going down the strip









Ohh it goes...if 2 people push it and one stears.


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Never mind Waterfest, August 13 th. Limerock!!!!!


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (WOB-SH573)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOB-SH573* »_Never mind Waterfest, August 13 th. Limerock!!!!!
July 12 at limerock


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

man, i got a tough crowd here


----------



## onemoremile (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Find a better room...


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (onemoremile)*

.... i hear crickets jake!!!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2core* »_.... i hear crickets jake!!!

Easy killa








Car has a 35R on it now


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

jesus!


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my bad.. back from the dead


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_

Car has a 35R on it now 


Those are nice


----------

